# 372 X-Torq



## spike60 (Jun 22, 2010)

Got my 372 X-Torq in today, and had to tear it down to see what the heck was going on in there. Haven't run it yet, and Barney34 is coming over to have a look, so we'll put it together and run it later today. 

You really have to take the thing apart to see how they are grabbing the clean air with a single throat carb. Essentially, the throttle plate, choke plate, and a third permanent plate between them, keep the clean air on top, and the fuel/air mix on the bottom. So, in that way, they are sharing the single throat of the carb, which is slightly larger than on the original. 

Brad, and all of you porting guys will quickly notice that the intake port is smaller, as are the transfers, which are now one channel on each side instead of the traditional two per side. 

I took some pics, which as was the case with the 560XP, I'll have to shoot them over to MFunaro and maybe he can get them up later. Somebody comes over here and shows me how to post pics might go home with a free saw. :bang: (Not this one though LOL)


----------



## Urbicide (Jun 22, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## little possum (Jun 22, 2010)

spike60 said:


> Got my 372 X-Torq in today, and had to tear it down to see what the heck was going on in there.
> 
> Somebody comes over here and shows me how to post pics might go home with a free saw. :bang: (Not this one though LOL)



First off, glad you got it. Now I can clear my name since I havent been able to get the pictures up 

And secondly, how long of a ride do you think that is 


What is your opinion on weight/handling? Did not have anything to compare it to besides the 576 when I seen one


----------



## nmurph (Jun 22, 2010)

well, i can be to upstate NY in about 18hrs. LP, i can be to charlotte in 5, will you be ready?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 22, 2010)

Can't wait to see this bad boy. Learn how to post pics!! 


:greenchainsaw:


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 22, 2010)

spike60 said:


> I took some pics, which as was the case with the 560XP, I'll have to shoot them over to MFunaro and maybe he can get them up later. Somebody comes over here and shows me how to post pics might go home with a free saw. :bang: (Not this one though LOL)



I'll be right over, lol. Email me the pics and I'll put them up for you.


----------



## J.Walker (Jun 22, 2010)

Spike we need to have a computer skills GTG.

ps... Sure like that new 357xp you sold me, Thanks! 




.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm a bit surprised with the single transfer design, it seems a bit old school. Hope to see vids and pics soon Spike.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 22, 2010)

So is the rest of the saw the same as the 372XP?


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Whack it on the scales if you get a chance.


----------



## AZLOGGER (Jun 22, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> So is the rest of the saw the same as the 372XP?



Brad:
The crankcase,fuel tank,air filter assy,crankshaft, & clutch are the same, the rest of the saw is slightly different, with different part#'s. That should give everyone an idea the saws are not much different in weight.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 22, 2010)

AZLOGGER said:


> Brad:
> The crankcase,fuel tank,air filter assy,crankshaft, & clutch are the same, the rest of the saw is slightly different, with different part#'s. That should give everyone an idea the saws are not much different in weight.



Now that's some beautiful engineering. The 372 just refuses to die


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 22, 2010)

man I'd love to see a comparisson with this saw, the 576xp and the MS441!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 22, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> man I'd love to see a comparisson with this saw, the 576xp and the MS441!!



I'd love to have my way with one


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 22, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I'd love to have my way with one



okay, in that case, let me specify.... One before and one afer you get your mitts on 'em :greenchainsaw:


----------



## little possum (Jun 22, 2010)

nmurph said:


> well, i can be to upstate NY in about 18hrs. LP, i can be to charlotte in 5, will you be ready?


Hope I didnt miss my ride 

Im ready for these to be old news so I can pick them up for cheap


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 23, 2010)

Here are the pics from Spike.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 23, 2010)

WOW....that is some beautiful engineering.....


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 23, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> WOW....that is some beautiful engineering.....



Yeah, rather elegant compared to other itterations so far.

Maybe Husky CAN pull off a Lighter/ more powerfull replacement accross the board.

I still hate Strato though...

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 23, 2010)

Looks good, but how does it run?? Does it stack up to a 576 or the old 372???


----------



## mweba (Jun 23, 2010)

This looks like the Husky cylinder the 359 uses with the side transfer caps. Is it a Mahle or Husqvarna brand cylinder?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 23, 2010)

mweba said:


> This looks like the Husky cylinder the 359 uses with the side transfer caps. Is it a Mahle or Husqvarna brand cylinder?


 That's what I was thinking. Much easier to modify Looks like a small intake port.
Is the muffler the same?
John


----------



## AZLOGGER (Jun 23, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> That's what I was thinking. Much easier to modify Looks like a small intake port.
> Is the muffler the same?
> John



NO the Exhaust port is different than the old 372.


----------



## mweba (Jun 23, 2010)

Just a guess but I would assume it will have a cat muffler.

Any pics of the piston available?


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 23, 2010)

mweba said:


> Just a guess but I would assume it will have a cat muffler.
> 
> Any pics of the piston available?



Most strato saws do not. I'm don't think any of them do. That's idea behind the strato technology. It burns much cleaner and doesn't need a cat.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 23, 2010)

AZLOGGER said:


> NO the Exhaust port is different than the old 372.



That sucks if they discontinue the 372 as we knew it unless the new model is better, but I can't see how if it's got a cat muff.
John


----------



## mweba (Jun 23, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Most strato saws do not. I'm don't think any of them do. That's idea behind the strato technology. It burns much cleaner and doesn't need a cat.



I believe you are correct. Did not think that through.

Did spike send you a pic of the piston?


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 23, 2010)

mweba said:


> Did spike send you a pic of the piston?



That's all the pics he sent.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 23, 2010)

.




If this saw is the best, the Husqvarna just flushed all the money spent on the 576/576AT(and the previous iterations) down the toilet...


.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 23, 2010)

That's a slick setup. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that such a bad thing? When on to a good thing, stick to it, when not flick it!

Others could benefit from this line of thinking with a model or two.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 23, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Is that such a bad thing? When on to a good thing, stick to it, when not flick it!
> 
> Others could benefit from this line of thinking with a model or two.



Not good for a company's bottom line to pour a fortune into R&D for a model that will be replaced by the saw it was meant to supersede.


.


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 23, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> Not good for a company's bottom line to pour a fortune into R&D for a model that will be replaced by the saw it was meant to supersede.
> 
> 
> .



You are correct, it seems silly to me too. You would think they would have tried this first instead of a all new saw.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> Not good for a company's bottom line to pour a fortune into R&D for a model that will be replaced by the saw it was meant to supersede.
> 
> 
> .



I'm sure others have been there before. Better to recognize it and move on.


----------



## mikefunaro (Jun 23, 2010)

The argument that was made earlier for the creation of the 372xp strato was that the saw has such a big name and a big following that it wouldn't make sense to give it up. I imagine they have run the numbers and figured out that this does make financial sense. I honestly dont think the R&D costs are that high on saws...dolmar bragged that they had spent 7 figures designing their new saws, but really, to a big corp like husky, what's a few million dollars?


----------



## spacemule (Jun 23, 2010)

mikefunaro said:


> The argument that was made earlier for the creation of the 372xp strato was that the saw has such a big name and a big following that it wouldn't make sense to give it up.



Yep. They didn't want to make the FUBAR that Ford did when it renamed all of its vehicles for no apparent reason other than to make them start with "f." Taurus had a loyal following that did not transition to the Five Hundred. 

Same thing with Coke and Coke II--more people liked Coke than Coke II in blind taste tests, but people identified so strongly with classic coca cola that their sales plummeted. Psychology and marketing is an interesting thing.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 23, 2010)

Here's a pic of the piston.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 23, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> I'm sure others have been there before. Better to recognize it and move on.



Errors like that will bring a company to its knees.


.


----------



## Terry Syd (Jun 23, 2010)

*Timing*

I see the piston doesn't have the vent hole that the 450 has. Perhaps the 372 piston doesn't have the extreme temperature gradients that the 450 has.

I'd be interested in seeing the timing figures. Whereas the statos with seperate butterflys for the intake and strato ports had different timing for the ports, this configuration may have identical timing for the ports.

It will also be interesting to see if the blowdown figure is as short as some of the other Husky stratos.


----------



## Henry G. (Jun 23, 2010)

Ok guys so can it be modded or tuned? Does it need it? Those are the real questions!


----------



## spike60 (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks to Brad for helping with the pics. I sent him a pic of the piston a few minutes ago, and I have a couple more that will transfer bit by bit here on my home dial-up. Piston looks kind of like a 576 piston.

To answer a couple questions that have come up. No Cat muffler. Actually uses the same muffler as before. While the exhaust exits at the same point on the outside of the cylinder, the opening on the inside is somewhat higher, so the slope down to the muffler is much longer. Looks kind of strange.

The weight difference, if any, was not noticed by three of us who compared it to a standard 372. 

What's the point of this thing anyway? Well, the main reason that this saw exists is that the 372 is a real tough act to follow. To the AVERAGE customer, who still wants to run a 372, he still can, he will be happy, and at this point I don't think he will notice a difference. Keep in mind that most guys never even take the cover off to check the air filter, let alone put the thing under a microscope like we're doing. So it's kind of a "walks like a duck" marketing approach. It's certainly the right way to go from a marketing standpoint, because I tried to order a couple more today, and they are backordered til August 25th. 

But for us saw geeks, (that's what we are; Gary said so. LOL), is it really the same thing? My feeling is that no matter how real an artificial Christmas tree looks, it's still not a real tree, and I suppose I've got a similar attitude with this saw. The heart and soul of a saw is the P&C, and if you change them, is it still the same model? 

So, how'd it run? Pretty good. Had the impression that it was just a 372 that had some breaking in to do. Not too sure that the acceleration was as good as normal either, but I was trying to be as critical as I could. Had I not disected the thing before hand, I'd have thought I was indeed running a good ole 372. Had the sound and had the feel. But I kept thinking there was something different. Most of this nonsense is probably in my head, because in my mind it's not _really_ a 372, and I was all set to dislike it before I even took it out of the box. A more conclusive opinion can only come from running it side by side with some other saws. 

How it compares to the old 372 may not be as important as how it compares to the 576. My personal opinion is that I'd rather have a 576AT than the 372 X-Torq. If your going to run a strato saw, why not run one that was designed that way from start to finish, instead of one that was converted from an older design? 

I'll try shooting Brad another Pic or two, and I'm going out to the shop to look over the Lombard Comango I brought home today. Be back later.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> Errors like that will bring a company to its knees.
> 
> 
> .



Every manufacture has there "errors". 

Isn't it said that you learn more from your failures?

Husky would have gained from their experiences with the 575/6 as every manufacture of various products.

They should be commended for what looks to be a winner here. 

People will focus more on the success of this saw than focus on the shortcomings of the 575/6.

The 576 is in the same boat as some other strato's don't forget. 

I wonder what the strategy will be of the manufacturers of these models?


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Shame they didn't pop another 5 - 8cc in there!


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Not unusual for a large company to have many R and D units. Perhaps the redmax team is working some designs and the husky group is trying others. The more saws and designs in the industry, the better it is for the consumer. Overall, it looks like we are the winners here.


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 23, 2010)

spacemule said:


> Same thing with Coke and Coke II--more people liked Coke than Coke II in blind taste tests, but people identified so strongly with classic coca cola that their sales plummeted. Psychology and marketing is an interesting thing.



Wrong. It wasn't the identification with Coca-Cola Classic that made it more popular than Coke II, it was the fact than people prefered it over Coke II when they were given a full serving. The reason the Pepsi Challenge forced coke to make Coke II was that it was sweeter and thereby winning taste challenges that were based on only a few ounces. Pepsi's marketing strategy was killing them, they combated it with Coke II and won. Later on, they phased it out and things went back to normal. Now go back to pretending you were/are a law student.

As far as the new 372 goes, I REALLY hope it's a worthy opponent of the 441, even better actually, this way, both will get better and WE win.


----------



## Thorcw (Jun 23, 2010)

Cant wait to see video (hint hint)


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 23, 2010)

Spike says it kinda feels like a 372 that needs a breaking in.

If the thing hasn't been broken in, that would make sense, as would some increase in zing once broken in.

The weight is supposed to be close to the real thing, but what is it?
(Spike...hint... don't make me call you and order stuff and ask)

I'm thinking that it's a Brilliant move on huskys part if they can replicate a real 372. All those nasty letters and death threats from the 372xp mafia mightjust have paid off.

The 576? Good saw, but there's more folks that find the 372 hit's the sweet spot and are more rabidly attached to them.
Alienating them in favor of the 576, would cost them more than the engineering and marketing the 372x-torq, cuz they would likely look to a 441 or 7900 out of spite.

In addition, this thing is a pre-production unit.
There may be more zing and grunt going into it.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## mikefunaro (Jun 23, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> In addition, this thing is a pre-production unit.
> There may be more zing and grunt going into it.
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote




I think this was a production unit??? The 560 was a proto for sure but I think this was production???


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 23, 2010)

mikefunaro said:


> I think this was a production unit??? The 560 was a proto for sure but I think this was production???



Yeah, I mighta got my wires crossed with the 560.

All the same, if it's acting like a new 372, there's hope it will run in and wake up like a real 372. 

The question is, will it really wake up with a Muff mod?
Porting potential?

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 23, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Every manufacture has there "errors".
> 
> Isn't it said that you learn more from your failures?
> 
> ...






spike60 said:


> Thanks to Brad for helping with the pics. I sent him a pic of the piston a few minutes ago, and I have a couple more that will transfer bit by bit here on my home dial-up. Piston looks kind of like a 576 piston.
> 
> To answer a couple questions that have come up. No Cat muffler. Actually uses the same muffler as before. While the exhaust exits at the same point on the outside of the cylinder, the opening on the inside is somewhat higher, so the slope down to the muffler is much longer. Looks kind of strange.
> 
> ...




I see the new 372 as a saw for people that don't want a 576 only because it isn't a 372. It is great that Husqvarna is offering its loyal customers a choice, but I also think that if the 576 was everything it should be then the New 372 would not need to exist. I really think that the 576 might be better, but because it has always had the 372 lingering it has never had a fair shake.

.


----------



## spike60 (Jun 23, 2010)

mikefunaro said:


> I think this was a production unit??? The 560 was a proto for sure but I think this was production???



That's correct Mike. The 372X-Torq is a production unit, and they are on the dealer price list for anyone to order. 'Cept they ain't gettin any til Aug 25.

560XP that I have is a proto, and we won't see production of those saws til the end of the year. Now THAT is a saw to get excited about. :rockn:

Dinger is right about the 372 hitting the sweet spot, which is why they are keeping it going with this new version. Like I said, most guys who buy them will never notice a difference.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm definitely more curious to see it perform against the 441 than I am the 576. But what the hell does my opinion matter, I'm smelly.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 23, 2010)

spike60 said:


> Like I said, most guys who buy them will never notice a difference.



What about the sound....? Does it possess that sweet strato tone??


----------



## spike60 (Jun 23, 2010)

Barney34 is in the room tonight; gonna post anything?????

You see the deal about Aug 25th? You can have the one we ran yesterday if you'd like.


----------



## spike60 (Jun 23, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> What about the sound....? Does it possess that sweet strato tone??




Same 372 muffler, same 372 sound. You'll be happier with that XPW I set aside for you though. 

I'm smelly too, gonna jump in the shower.


----------



## little possum (Jun 23, 2010)

If I sell all my saws, I could have the first one and send it off for a massage :jawdrop:

But Im not big on _change_ so Ill keep my junkers. 



Spike, in a real world situation, with a customer walking in- which saw are you going to try to sell? 
What pros/cons would you mention.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 23, 2010)

spike60 said:


> Same 372 muffler, same 372 sound. You'll be happier with that XPW I set aside for you though.
> 
> I'm smelly too, gonna jump in the shower.



It's a strato in disguise to keep loyal Husky fans loyal Husky fans?!

Weird. 

And yeah, shower sounds good right about now after a full day of doing firewood in the 90º muggy weather.


----------



## mikefunaro (Jun 23, 2010)

so presumably this will come in jonsered skin rather than the 576? It looks (and seems like) like it would be easier to wrap and style in jonsered clothes

Any other words from Jonsered? It'll be interesting to see what becomes of the 560 too...


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 23, 2010)

If it runs as good as before and didn't gain a lot of weight like the 441 then they will probably be able to outsell the 576 by a big margin.


----------



## spike60 (Jun 23, 2010)

little possum said:


> Spike, in a real world situation, with a customer walking in- which saw are you going to try to sell?
> What pros/cons would you mention.



If he's already got his mind made up, you don't try to change it. So, if he wants a 372, I wouldn't say a word. It's still a good saw.

But if asked, I'd suggest the 576. Little more weight, little more power. Noticeably smoother, and the Auto-Tune, IMO is a big plus.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 23, 2010)

I be down wit da 576 Auto-Toon mah sizzelf but whateva floatz a homiez bizzoat iz whateva floatz a homiez bizzoat. Werd.


----------



## little possum (Jun 23, 2010)

Fuel consumption is supposedley better with the 576 isnt it?

Thanks Spike!


----------



## spike60 (Jun 23, 2010)

mikefunaro said:


> so presumably this will come in jonsered skin rather than the 576? It looks (and seems like) like it would be easier to wrap and style in jonsered clothes
> 
> Any other words from Jonsered? It'll be interesting to see what becomes of the 560 too...




Jonsered is gettting the new version of the 372; to be called the 2271. No plans for a Red 576 yet. 

I do think we'll see a Jonsered version of the 560/562, because the 357/359 chassis goes away at the end of the year. If they aren't making orange ones, they won't be making any red ones. 2262 maybe???


----------



## MuleyJ (Jun 23, 2010)

I saw an ad in a power equipment magazine for the Johnny 2255, any idea what that's replacing? Is that the 359/2159 replacement? It looked nice in the pic.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## little possum (Jun 23, 2010)

What say ye Brad? Want to have your way with it? lol


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 23, 2010)

little possum said:


> What say ye Brad? Want to have your way with it? lol



I'd have her stripped in no time


----------



## eyolf (Jun 23, 2010)

MuleyJ:_I saw an ad in a power equipment magazine for the Johnny 2255, any idea what that's replacing? Is that the 359/2159 replacement? It looked nice in the pic. _

Please, no...

Jonny 2255 is a red Husqvarna 455 Rancher. 

Doncha love how Husqvarna calls it a "landowner" saw, for occasional heavy work, while Jonsered says its a "semi-pro" saw. What do those terms mean?

And would YOU buy it with tool-less chain tensioning?


----------



## little possum (Jun 23, 2010)

I can not tell from the pictures, but how are the ring ends going to effect the port work. Or are they centered?


----------



## husq2100 (Jun 24, 2010)

Guys this isnt new,what Husky has done..... The K960 was a strato addaption of a 95cc concrete saw.... and this looks like a smaller version. single throat carb, same type of carb mount/inlet...no special muffler....

as far as a 576at being better because they designed it from scratch, i wouldnt bet on it...they have been learing all the way and im sure theyve come up with a good saw.....maybe they didnt need to redo the botttom end as it already had the correct base volume?

does the 372xtorq have plates on the crank to make it full circle?

I wouldnt choose between this and a 576AT without trying both....but it would be hard for me to trust any elec/comp on a saw....

regarding Mods, if you dont think race heads will figure out how to make these go you seriously underestimate there ability...


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> I see the new 372 as a saw for people that don't want a 576 only because it isn't a 372.



Don't quite get what your saying here.



> It is great that Husqvarna is offering its loyal customers a choice, but I also think that if the 576 was everything it should be then the New 372 would not need to exist.



I don't see how the 576 differs any with what Stihl has produced strato wise.



> I really think that the 576 might be better, but because it has always had the 372 lingering it has never had a fair shake.



Fair point. The physical size, weight and power ratio is probably consistent with most saws.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 24, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Don't quite get what your saying here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. Let me put it this way, if Joe loggers daddy, uncle, and cousin all tell him the 372 is the best saw, Joe won't buy the 576 even if it is a better saw. 

2. The 576 differs from what Stihl has offered in that it is a redesign. The 441 has changed minimally. 

If the 575XP had been a great seller I don't see the 372 X-torque existing.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> 1. Let me put it this way, if Joe loggers daddy, uncle, and cousin all tell him the 372 is the best saw, Joe won't buy the 576 even if it is a better saw.
> 
> 2. The 576 differs from what Stihl has offered in that it is a redesign. The 441 has changed minimally.
> 
> If the 575XP had been a great seller I don't see the 372 X-torque existing.



1. Does it matter?

2. Does it matter?

I mean really, who considers the politics when purchasing a saw?


----------



## bitzer (Jun 24, 2010)

It looks like they went as wide as they could on the intake already and squared it up for more surface area. Are both the ring ends on the intake side? It looks like one near the middle of the intake side, but I can't see the other.

That strato design does look better than Huskys previous x-torqs. Stratos don't need cats because its mostly air blowing out of the exhaust instead of fresh mix doing the scavaging like in a conventional. 


That extra strato air just means figuring out just how much fuel you can put into that thing to make it a turbocharger! I would be willing to bet that you can get more low end torque out of strato because more fuel can be burned due to the vast amount of strato air being brought in and mixing. That is, once the ratio of fuel to strato air is figured out.


----------



## bitzer (Jun 24, 2010)

I just noticed that they put removable transfer covers on it too. I'd like to see some pics of the carb and intake throat.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 24, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> I mean really, who considers the politics when purchasing a saw?



LOL....only every poster on AS....that's who....ROFL


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 24, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> 1. Does it matter?
> 
> 2. Does it matter?
> 
> I mean really, who considers the politics when purchasing a saw?





1. If Husky is trying to sell 576XPs and nobody is buying them, it matters. 

2. If Husky is trying to sell 575XPs and nobody is buying them, then they have to engineer a better saw, it matters. 

I am not looking at this from the point of the end user. 


.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 24, 2010)

So If I understand correctly, if this 372X-torque thingys turn out to be pigs, you can slap the old 372 top end on it and hammer down?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 24, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> LOL....only every poster on AS....that's who....ROFL



"ROFLMAO"

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iEWgs6YQR9A&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iEWgs6YQR9A&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 24, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> So If I understand correctly, if this 372X-torque thingys turn out to be pigs, you can slap the old 372 top end on it and hammer down?



That's what I'm talking about. Versatility. Got to love it.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> 1. If Husky is trying to sell 576XPs and nobody is buying them, it matters.
> 
> 2. If Husky is trying to sell 575XPs and nobody is buying them, then they have to engineer a better saw, it matters.
> 
> ...



No different to any other manufacturer.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 24, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> LOL....only every poster on AS....that's who....ROFL



Speak for yourself if your that easily lead.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 24, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Speak for yourself if your that easily lead.



You know me....im just a Sheeple. LOL


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 24, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> No different to any other manufacturer.



Never said it was...


.


----------



## cpr (Jun 24, 2010)

When I win the lotto I'll have the lot, all mixed up in a bucket.

Until then, the 372 is dead, long live the 2171!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 25, 2010)

I find the whole thing to be odd honestly. 

If it's such a great idea then why doesn't Stihl bring back the 440 with the same type of clean air port and try to "fool" loyal 440 customers...??

Husky should just stick with their initial plans and fully replace the 372 with the 576. If they did that though they'd prolly just go out of business....


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 25, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> Never said it was...
> 
> 
> .



Never said you had, lol.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 25, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Never said you had, lol.



So what is your point?


.


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 25, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> I find the whole thing to be odd honestly.
> 
> If it's such a great idea then why doesn't Stihl bring back the 440 with the same type of clean air port and try to "fool" loyal 440 customers...??
> 
> Husky should just stick with their initial plans and fully replace the 372 with the 576. If they did that though they'd prolly just go out of business....





Design patent maybe?

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 25, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> I find the whole thing to be odd honestly.
> 
> If it's such a great idea then why doesn't Stihl bring back the 440 with the same type of clean air port and try to "fool" loyal 440 customers...??
> 
> Husky should just stick with their initial plans and fully replace the 372 with the 576. If they did that though they'd prolly just go out of business....



Husky hadn't designed it yet, for them to copy, lol. Did I just say that? So much for being a Stihl guy


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Jun 25, 2010)

can we get some specs on this to compare to the standard?


----------



## parrisw (Jun 25, 2010)

I think its cool, but it isn't a 372? I guess. I'd love to run one, and see the difference.


----------



## brncreeper (Jun 25, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Husky hadn't designed it yet, for them to copy, lol. Did I just say that? So much for being a Stihl guy



I was thinking that too.

This looks like a power now, an old dirt bike mod for more power.


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 25, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Husky hadn't designed it yet, for them to copy, lol. Did I just say that? So much for being a Stihl guy



LOL!!!
I kinda got blasted by a couple Stihl heads for saying the same thing a while back.

The Truth hurts I reckon.

Isn't Stihl still locked into the whole Deere/Strato copyright thing?LOL!!
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune_archive/2002/05/13/322885/index.htm
That's gonna suck for a while.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 25, 2010)

I still think it's pretty lame....


----------



## husq2100 (Jun 25, 2010)

so does the crank have cover plates on it to make the bells full circle?.....sorry for trying to get some tech back into this thread.......


----------



## spike60 (Jun 25, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> I still think it's pretty lame....



From a purist's viewpoint, I agree. 

But what you're missing is that this is marketing genius. Husky has found a way to keep one of their most popular saws of all time in the line up. It's still a very good saw and most guys won't know that anything has changed except that it uses less fuel. 

It's awful contradictory for Stihl guys to criticize Husky for doing this, while at the same time lamenting the fact that the 440 is history.


----------



## spike60 (Jun 25, 2010)

husq2100 said:


> so does the crank have cover plates on it to make the bells full circle?.....sorry for trying to get some tech back into this thread.......




No crank stuffers in there.


----------



## spike60 (Jun 25, 2010)

cpr said:


> Until then, the 372 is dead, long live the 2171!



Won't be that long, because the 2171 is going the same route.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jun 25, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> LOL!!!
> I kinda got blasted by a couple Stihl heads for saying the same thing a while back.
> 
> The Truth hurts I reckon.
> ...



That is a joke. We all know husky bought Redmax just for their strato design. husky could have saved a ton of money and just bought a 441 or asked Stihl for help. While Redmax holds the title for the start of the strato, Stihl has turned out the most bad A strato saws. Starting with the 441, then the 211 and 362. It's already been mentioned the 261 will soon take over also. It sure did take husky a long time to get in the game, hope they can stay.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jun 25, 2010)

spike60 said:


> From a purist's viewpoint, I agree.
> 
> But what you're missing is that this is marketing genius. Husky has found a way to keep one of their most popular saws of all time in the line up. It's still a very good saw and most guys won't know that anything has changed except that it uses less fuel.
> 
> It's awful contradictory for Stihl guys to criticize Husky for doing this, while at the same time lamenting the fact that the 440 is history.



The performance of the x-torq 372 is going to have to be spot on with the old 372 if they want past users to keep buying the "372" name. husky should have named it another model I think. Even though I don't care for them, the "old" 372 was one of husky's flagships. I hope the new x-torq catches on with the old 372 crowd though.

Stihl knew the 440 could not be replaced with a strato design and keep the "440" name. Hence the stay of the 460 and introduction of the 441. Rip 440...


----------



## belgian (Jun 25, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> That is a joke. We all know husky bought Redmax just for their strato design. husky could have saved a ton of money and just bought a 441 *or asked Stihl for help*.



2K, sometimes it's wise to remain silent if you don't know what you are talking about. 

Do you really believe that Stihl, who invested millions in developing their own strato saws, would sell it to their biggest competitor, just to keep them competing...? Do you also have any clue how long it takes to develop such saw, have it thoroughly tested, and take it into production ?


----------



## spike60 (Jun 25, 2010)

belgian said:


> 2K, sometimes it's wise to remain silent if you don't know what you are talking about.



Which seems to be the case more and more often. Sometimes his posts are funny, but he takes the brand loyalty thing to such an extreme, that many of his posts no longer have any credibility. This is where so many threads devolve into a brand argument, because I want to respond to his drivel without insulting other Stihl fans, which is almost impossible to do. And even though I know better, I'm going to do it anyway. 

Of course Husky bought Red Max for their technology. What other reason could there be? It was a smart move. Perhaps Stihl should have done it themselves back when they bought all of those engines so they wouldn't get thrown out of California.

The MS362 is "Bad A"? More like "Fat A". It's a good saw, but the upcoming 560XP is far more advanced. I'm probably the only guy here that's run them both, and the Husky is significantly better. Sorry. Stihl needs to make a motion to the bull pen on this one.

The MS261 is the second coming, even though nobody has run it yet? Kind of silly to make such a boast without any facts to support it, isn't it? Faith might move mountains, but it doesn't make a saw run any better. But considering how good the 346 is, I suppose it's natural for guys like you to hope that your first round draft pick turns out to be a star instead of a bust.

The MS440 is one of the all time greats, and it's too bad that it's not around. But I'm sure lot's of you guys wish it was. Like I said before, it's pretty comical for you Stihl guys to be dumping on Husky for finding a way to keep the 372 in the line up, while wishing that Stihl had done the same thing with the 440.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 25, 2010)

spike60 said:


> From a purist's viewpoint, I agree.
> 
> But what you're missing is that this is marketing genius. Husky has found a way to keep one of their most popular saws of all time in the line up. It's still a very good saw and most guys won't know that anything has changed except that it uses less fuel.
> 
> It's awful contradictory for Stihl guys to criticize Husky for doing this, while at the same time lamenting the fact that the 440 is history.




Excuse my being bitter. I totally get what you're saying. I'm doing my best to NOT be an ass about it. 

But yeah I can't argue with the marketing I guess. If a company finds something that works, then why not go with it, right??

But the purist part that you mentioned, that's obviously what bugs me the most. But hey, it's good to know that one can just go buy a 372 years from now. 

Is there any word on there being an "XPW XT"?? I'm mainly wondering if we'll see the 75cc cylinder as a strato as well....


----------



## belgian (Jun 25, 2010)

spike60 said:


> And even though I know better, I'm going to do it anyway.
> 
> .



Well, don't let 2K keep you from it. There are still a few posters around who know how to differentiate a sound technical debate from brand blinded oneliners


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 25, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Excuse my being bitter. I totally get what you're saying. I'm doing my best to NOT be an ass about it.
> 
> But yeah I can't argue with the marketing I guess. If a company finds something that works, then why not go with it, right??
> 
> But the purist part that you mentioned, that's obviously what bugs me the most. But hey, it's good to know that one can just go buy a 372 years from now.



But know that I don't hate or dislike the 372XT. It's not the saw, it's kinda the decisions that were made by the engineers that more or less are going to keep the 576 in the dark for a long time.

With keeping the 372 around the 576 just may never happen if you know what I mean. The same thing woulda happened with the 441 if Stihl kept the 440 around. But no one had a choice, you want a 70cc saw from Stihl you get one saw on the shelf, you don't get to pick. Now 4 years later the 441 has really proven to be one hell of a saw. I don't think the 576 is gonna get that kind of status with the 372 still in production. If the 576 ever "happens" as I put it, it's not gonna be for a real long time.....


----------



## parrisw (Jun 25, 2010)

belgian said:


> Well, don't let 2K keep you from it. There are still a few posters around who know how to differentiate a sound technical debate from brand blinded oneliners



I agree, Spike's one of the great guys around here, we don't want him going away now do we, he always has great posts. 

Sure 2K like's to run his mouth, but all in all he is a good guy.


----------



## mikefunaro (Jun 25, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> Stihl knew the 440 could not be replaced with a strato design and keep the "440" name. Hence the stay of the 460 and introduction of the 441. Rip 440...



Stihl knew that the 440 was out of date (regardless of how many people loved it)...it was what, a 20 year old design? 15? It had rubber AV mounts, which don't fly in the EU anymore, and old school air filtration. They took care of both of those items on all of their new saws...


----------



## spike60 (Jun 25, 2010)

parrisw said:


> I agree, Spike's one of the great guys around here, we don't want him going away now do we, he always has great posts.
> 
> Sure 2K like's to run his mouth, but all in all he is a good guy.



Don't worry, I'm not going anywhere.

2K actually is a great guy, and I like him. I guess the analogy there was that he kept splashing me with water, so I had to shove him in the pool.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Jun 25, 2010)

how come no one has been able to list the spec weight and hp for the xt??????????????????? ????????????????? the rest is :spam:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jun 25, 2010)

belgian said:


> 2K, sometimes it's wise to remain silent if you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> Do you really believe that Stihl, who invested millions in developing their own strato saws, would sell it to their biggest competitor, just to keep them competing...? Do you also have any clue how long it takes to develop such saw, have it thoroughly tested, and take it into production ?



My friend Belgian, Dinger shot off a joke and so did I. I'd switch to echo if Stihl helped them.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jun 25, 2010)

spike60 said:


> Of course Husky bought Red Max for their technology. What other reason could there be? It was a smart move. Perhaps Stihl should have done it themselves back when they bought all of those engines so they wouldn't get thrown out of California.



Stihl might should have bought Redmax but I think Deere was a better move to partner up with. I could care less for Cali, 90% of my gun collection would not make it across their state line. That is crazy..



spike60 said:


> The MS362 is "Bad A"? More like "Fat A". It's a good saw, but the upcoming 560XP is far more advanced. I'm probably the only guy here that's run them both, and the Husky is significantly better. Sorry. Stihl needs to make a motion to the bull pen on this one.



Fat A? The only person I have heard say that is Troll and I know he hasn't run one yet. That is the same arguement from the past about the 440 and 441. Yup, 441 weighs a little more but also has more power. I got both and if my 044 wasn't a ported screamer, a ported 441 would be my main felling saw. I would have liked to have seen the 460 dropped and the 440 left to stay though.

I think its fair to say the 361 was/is loved and will be missed but the EPA has stopped it. If the 560 is better and "much more advanced", then good for husky.



spike60 said:


> The MS261 is the second coming, even though nobody has run it yet? Kind of silly to make such a boast without any facts to support it, isn't it? Faith might move mountains, but it doesn't make a saw run any better. But considering how good the 346 is, I suppose it's natural for guys like you to hope that your first round draft pick turns out to be a star instead of a bust.



There are a few out there and will be more to come. All operators have been very pleased. If it's a dud, its a dud. Not anything I can do about it. I got a few 026 and 260s to hold my back though. The 346 is a very nice saw, no doubt. It has the 260 beat on power, I'm sure this 261 will more than level the field. The last 3 stratos from Stihl have been killer, I don't see #4 being anything less.



spike60 said:


> The MS440 is one of the all time greats, and it's too bad that it's not around. But I'm sure lot's of you guys wish it was. Like I said before, it's pretty comical for you Stihl guys to be dumping on Husky for finding a way to keep the 372 in the line up, while wishing that Stihl had done the same thing with the 440.



I happy they left the 440 RIP and let the 441 be born. I would not like the idea of a 441 wearing the 440 badge. Plain and simple, the 372 should be left RIP also. Why in the he** is the 576 in the line up with the 372X-Torq? With Stihl in the 70cc saws, you can get the strato 441 or the standard 2 smoker 460. Easy choices there.

No shame in my brand loyalty. Stihl has worked for me fine, no need to invest in others when I have so many other parts and support. I can say that my first project husky has really gave me a fit. I tore down several Stihls and solved most of their problems but this 350 is kickin' my ***. I'm going to send it your way one day if it doesn't go under the tractor tire. I'd sell it if my buddy didn't port the top end for me.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jun 25, 2010)

mikefunaro said:


> Stihl knew that the 440 was out of date (regardless of how many people loved it)...it was what, a 20 year old design? 15? It had rubber AV mounts, which don't fly in the EU anymore, and old school air filtration. They took care of both of those items on all of their new saws...



A 20 year old design that led the path until it's death. I hear a lot of whineing about rubber AV mounts. I call that GHS. I'm not in EU and could care less that their folks aren't man enough to run a saw. I can run my 044 all weekend and not have a bit of hand problems, same with the 026. You haven't experienced bad vibes until you run a pos wally world pullon. I like the new springy Stihls but prefer the rubber if I had a choice. I never had a problem with the air filters either, they do their job. If you don't think a "air injected" system needs to be cleaned, I can find some pics.

So none of your points fly with me.


----------



## little possum (Jun 25, 2010)

2K nothing wrong with brand loyalty.
But the 361 has not proven itself to me- especially after Pops 029S outcut 67s at the GTG. Just saying, modded is a different story though.

And IDK why you cant get that 350 running, great little saws  Maybe it is cursed


Long live the 372


----------



## mikefunaro (Jun 25, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> So none of your points fly with me.



I have no beef with you, but if everyone was like you, then stihl wouldn't be making the changes that they are. You seem to be a minority; I think you should at least consider this possibility.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jun 25, 2010)

little possum said:


> 2K nothing wrong with brand loyalty.
> But the 361 has not proven itself to me- especially after Pops 029S outcut 67s at the GTG. Just saying, modded is a different story though.
> 
> And IDK why you cant get that 350 running, great little saws  Maybe it is cursed
> ...



That 029 is a screamer, everyone will back that up. I haven't run another 029 or 290 that has that much power. The 361s are nice but despartly need a muff mod to wake up.

I'm going to get that 350 running one day, LOL.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jun 25, 2010)

mikefunaro said:


> I have no beef with you, but if everyone was like you, then stihl wouldn't be making the changes that they are. You seem to be a minority; I think you should at least consider this possibility.



No beef here either. I'm a minority for sure, an American white male. Not so much when it comes to saws. People wondering what others think is why USA is in a mess now. Stihl changed because they were pushed. I know several here would agree the 440 needed nothing, surely not to be dropped from the line up.


----------



## mikefunaro (Jun 25, 2010)

Stihl was pushed by public health agencies, who had solid evidence to prove that the exposure to rubber mounts over the course of a couple of decades in the forest all but guaranteed the development of Raynauds and whitefinger syndrome. If you go to another forum where a higher number of the users actually cut wood for a living, you'll see them even telling the younger guys to steer clear of the rubber mounted stihl saws...

That's fine if you can use it for a weekend. However, again, these pro saws arent made for only weekend users. They're made for guys that have their hands glued to them several hours a day, every day.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jun 25, 2010)

mikefunaro said:


> Stihl was pushed by public health agencies, who had solid evidence to prove that the exposure to rubber mounts over the course of a couple of decades in the forest all but guaranteed the development of Raynauds and whitefinger syndrome. If you go to another forum where a higher number of the users actually cut wood for a living, you'll see them even telling the younger guys to steer clear of the rubber mounted stihl saws...
> 
> That's fine if you can use it for a weekend. However, again, these pro saws arent made for only weekend users. They're made for guys that have their hands glued to them several hours a day, every day.



Sure, whatever they say. I'd bet those figures are from when the Macs and Homelites were the top dogs, much more different than a 044/440. I'll keep running my rubber and springy Stihls. Maybe between the two my hands will be fine


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 25, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> Sure, whatever they say. I'd bet those figures are from when the Macs and Homelites were the top dogs, much more different than a 044/440. I'll keep running my rubber and springy Stihls. Maybe between the two my hands will be fine



You're missing the Irony completely.

Homelite had the Strato design Stihl got in the exchange, and Stihl was the one who pushed for the EPA mandate because they would end up with the only compliant design at first.

Stihl strato saws= Homelite designed Mill with filtration copied from Husky, mounted on AV copied from Husky to remain compliant..and sold in boutique green lawnmower shops. LOL!!!

And they are STUCK with the Homelite design while Redmax and Husky advance the concept past the Homie original.

Great saws. Just dead in the water for a while. Maybe it will buy 'em time to come up with something original other than 4-mix. LOL!!

Got any Pics of that 261? LOL!!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 25, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> I'm a bit surprised with the single transfer design, it seems a bit old school. Hope to see vids and pics soon Spike.



So am I - doesn't sound promising for performance!

Anyway, it was high time the saw showed up, as the IPL has been out since april.....



blsnelling said:


> Most strato saws do not. I'm don't think any of them do. That's idea behind the strato technology. It burns much cleaner and doesn't need a cat.



I never heard of a "strato" saw, that needed a cat muffler!



spike60 said:


> .....
> So, how'd it run? Pretty good. Had the impression that it was just a 372 that had some breaking in to do. Not too sure that the acceleration was as good as normal either, but I was trying to be as critical as I could.
> .....



I suspect the lack of Quad transfers has something to do with that feeling!


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 25, 2010)

He's BAAAAAAaaaccckk!!!

'Bout time ya showed up Troll, never dissapointed ta see ya though!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 25, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> You're missing the Irony completely.
> 
> Homelite had the Strato design Stihl got in the exchange, and Stihl was the one who pushed for the EPA mandate because they would end up with the only compliant design at first.
> 
> ...



Yep.


You almost get the impression some are a little rattled by Husky taking this route with the 372!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jun 25, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> You're missing the Irony completely.
> 
> Homelite had the Strato design Stihl got in the exchange, and Stihl was the one who pushed for the EPA mandate because they would end up with the only compliant design at first.
> 
> ...



Oh, they will come up with something new. husky can't take any credit for the stratos that Redmax made. Redmax saved their azzes in that area. Stihl dead in the water? Where ya been? The 441, 211 and 362 lead their strato classes. This 560 is the first from Redmax that might be competitive, hope so because we know the 357 wasn't. Except Jack's EC357.

Pics of the 261 will be soon!


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 25, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> Oh, they will come up with something new. husky can't take any credit for the stratos that Redmax made. Redmax saved their azzes in that area. Stihl dead in the water? Where ya been? The 441, 211 and 362 lead their strato classes. This 560 is the first from Redmax that might be competitive, hope so because we know the 357 wasn't. Except Jack's EC357.
> 
> Pics of the 261 will be soon!



Yep. Dead in the water.
They lead now because they had the best first design. 

The rest have learned from thiers, and have already moved on and away to simpler, lighter, fewer parts, and it's looking like just as much power.

But it's no match for the advantage of bieng sold alongside $40,000 Green Ball caps LOL!!!

Husky can't claim credit for the Red max design? 
But the Homelite design Stihl used to screw everybody can be claimed? LOL!!!

Make sure to give credit to old Homie then. 

Let's see how the Homie 441 that weighs as much as a 460 stacks up against the 372XT LOL!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## MuleyJ (Jun 25, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> This 560 is the first from Redmax that might be competitive,




Almost objectivity, kind of an improvement 2K. I'm almost impressed. Then again that Husky 441 wouldn't be half the saw without filtration and antivibe would it? Come to think of it the 211 has a little "shared technology" of its own. What strato class exactly is the 362 in? I think it's pretty lonely if I recall. Maybe that's why it gained so much weight, depressed and eating ice cream a donuts whilst awaiting its superior.


----------



## catbuster (Jun 25, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, the 576 will lug like nothing else. And they are built like tnaks Excellent landing saws.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 26, 2010)

Hooray 044!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 26, 2010)

If the new 372 doesn't rev up like the original, they shouldn't have made it - simple as that!


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Jun 26, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> Hooray 044!!!



 :agree2:


----------



## pbtree (Jun 26, 2010)

spike60 said:


> Which seems to be the case more and more often. Sometimes his posts are funny, but he takes the brand loyalty thing to such an extreme, that many of his posts no longer have any credibility. This is where so many threads devolve into a brand argument, because I want to respond to his drivel without insulting other Stihl fans, which is almost impossible to do. And even though I know better, I'm going to do it anyway.
> 
> Of course Husky bought Red Max for their technology. What other reason could there be? It was a smart move. Perhaps Stihl should have done it themselves back when they bought all of those engines so they wouldn't get thrown out of California.
> 
> ...


----------



## spike60 (Jun 26, 2010)

To get some real world feedback on this thing, Barney34 took the saw and is giving it to a full time logger to run next week. Jay, (the logger), is a younger guy; analytical and very well spoken. His opinion will carry more weight than most of ours, and he runs both Husky and Stihl so it won't be tainted by brand blindness. (Got that 2K?) I'll post his review be it positive or negative.

Reading through this thread, and sifting out the commotion caused by a certain pesky mosquito, I think a lot of guys share the "purist's objection" with me and Woodchucker81. Like I said earlier, even before I opened the box, I was all set to dislike the saw, or at least the idea that something with a completely different P&C is still a 372. 

So, we're all going to grade this thing pretty low unless it's performance _exceeds_ the original. Fuel use is a given, but we'll have to wait and see otherwise. If it gains as much as a 576AT does when it breaks in, then it will be making some nice power, because it did run pretty good the other day. Speaking of "AT", the lack of Auto-Tune makes me think this saw will only be around a couple of years. If nothing else, maybe it will prove to a lot of guys that "Strato" isn't the "Voodoo" that many people think it is.


----------



## husq2100 (Jun 26, 2010)

Spike,

maybe Husky is on to something.....lets say they have got the 576AT right but its not selling well.....maybe Husky's market research shows there customers dont want to go to the 576AT because of VOODOO....so this is their bridging saw...famous 372 name, still a simple saw no VOODOO and its the in between step some need that others would normally jump.....

who knows???


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jun 26, 2010)

spike60 said:


> If nothing else, maybe it will prove to a lot of guys that "Strato" isn't the "Voodoo" that many people think it is.



Everyone that visits here knows the stratos are not voodoo. I know we are only about 1% of the picture though. The rest of the world will to have accept it or start stashing the old school saws in the closet.


----------



## the westspartan (Jun 26, 2010)

I suspect the lack of Quad transfers has something to do with that feeling![/QUOTE said:


> My thoughts exactly!


----------



## the westspartan (Jun 26, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> Everyone that visits here knows the stratos are not voodoo. I know we are only about 1% of the picture though. The rest of the world will to have accept it or start stashing the old school saws in the closet.



I wouldn't say everyone! There are a lot of people, some in this thread, that hate stratos just because they are stratos


----------



## little possum (Jun 26, 2010)

Im tired of the trash talk, somebody go get one of these and run it. Talking junk and Spike, Barney, and I are the only ones that have touched them on this forum?

At least it is out, the famous amos holy grail 261 still has not appeared 

Nothing wrong with change, as long as the dealer explains a little bit.
Kind of like one of the diesel pickup manufacturers going from a good reliable motor to a smaller liter that has given head gaskets/stud problems. Although it is quicker.

The future is now, accept it, or get over it.

And yea, did I mention I am ready to run one?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 26, 2010)

husq2100 said:


> Spike,
> 
> maybe Husky is on to something.....lets say they have got the 576AT right but its not selling well.....maybe Husky's market research shows there customers dont want to go to the 576AT because of VOODOO....so this is their bridging saw...famous 372 name, still a simple saw no VOODOO and its the in between step some need that others would normally jump.....
> 
> who knows???



Isn't that what I already said??

The point you're trying to make is pretty obvious. But the real mystery is why. But I'm convinced that Husqvarna is verifying that the 372 is the only saw keeping them afloat.


----------



## mikefunaro (Jun 26, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> The point you're trying to make is pretty obvious. But the real mystery is why. But I'm convinced that Husqvarna is verifying that the 372 is the only saw keeping them afloat.



???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Bottom line they have a good product with a good reputation, and they're trying to come as close as possible to keeping it. Im pretty sure they sell more box store saws than they do 372xps...

I'd *love* to see sales data for all of the saws they make, and also for the ones that stihl makes!


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Jun 26, 2010)

So there is no tech data available for the XT? No one knows its listed weight, or HP? Why is it that no one will list any specs for this saw?


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 26, 2010)

I was all set to order a 372 xpw and now this comes out. I might have to wait a little while longer to see about the 75cc version. If they are like most stratos with more lugging power then the 75 cc should be stronger than the 576. 

I seen specs listed on an ebay auction. 13.4 lbs and 5.5 hp. So it gained a little power and no weight.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 26, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> I was all set to order a 372 xpw and now this comes out. I might have to wait a little while longer to see about the 75cc version. If they are like most stratos with more lugging power then the 75 cc should be stronger than the 576.
> 
> I seen specs listed on an ebay auction. 13.4 lbs and 5.5 hp. So it gained a little power and no weight.




I'd keep focus on the 75cc 372xpw, if I had the option, even though I don't trust the specs (they have varied a bit)!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 26, 2010)

mikefunaro said:


> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> *Bottom line they have a good product with a good reputation, and they're trying to come as close as possible to keeping it.*



I'm not talking about the what, I'm talking about the why. 

Obviously they're doing it to keep selling the 372, but why?

If they could survive with completely replacing the 372 with the 576 then they would. They aren't doing it to be nice to their long and loyal customers, it's because they can't afford to lose the 372, literally - but they'd never admit that publicly. They'll say "We're doing this for our customers", but that's really not the case - it's just good marketing. They aren't gonna say "We can't sell the 576 that well so we have to find a sneaky way to continue selling the 372."

I don't dislike the saw, the saw itself is prolly pretty kick ass. But I find it funny that Stihl's biggest competitor has to do what they're doing to continue to stay as the biggest competitor. 

It's like I said, if it's such a great idea then you'd see Stihl doing the exact same thing with the 440.


This is just my opinion, I have no actual facts to back up what I'm claiming is true about Husqvarna's executive decisions. Even if I'm wrong, I still think keeping the 372 around as a strato in disguise is a really crappy idea. It's just gonna keep the nay sayers of the 576 around a lot longer.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 26, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> It's just gonna keep the nay sayers of the 576 around a lot longer.


----------



## mikefunaro (Jun 26, 2010)

@woodchucker81

businesses don't act simply to keep themselves afloat. Hell husqvarna as a brand could probably "survive" without selling saws. Businesses work to maximize product and market share in most cases. especially a big manuf like husqvarna. Husqvarna could have 5 saw models if they wanted to, but instead they have 19 or 20. The more you have out there, the more people will buy. 

There was not a large difference between the 440 and 460, for instance. Many people questioned why they were both even around. 

If they can gain sales, they will. It's not desperation, it's a basic fundamental of business in most cases.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 26, 2010)

mikefunaro said:


> @woodchucker81
> 
> businesses don't act simply to keep themselves afloat. Hell husqvarna as a brand could probably "survive" without selling saws. Businesses work to maximize product and market share in most cases. especially a big manuf like husqvarna. Husqvarna could have 5 saw models if they wanted to, but instead they have 19 or 20. The more you have out there, the more people will buy.
> 
> ...



You very well could be right. Just know that I'm not looking to argue.

My biggest disappointment isn't the 372 staying around - it's the fact that the staying around of the 372 is gonna keep the 576 in the shadows still. If the haters knew how good the 576 is they'd buy that and not even care bout the 372 being discontinued. 

But in the end, every model I've talked about in my worthless rant will end up on my shelf, so how much do I really care about all of this?? Lol....

 :greenchainsaw:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 26, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


>



Yay 026!!! 


I mean.... 044!!! 


Er no! I MEAN YAY 372!!!!


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 26, 2010)

mikefunaro said:


> @woodchucker81
> 
> businesses don't act simply to keep themselves afloat. Hell husqvarna as a brand could probably "survive" without selling saws. Businesses work to maximize product and market share in most cases. especially a big manuf like husqvarna. Husqvarna could have 5 saw models if they wanted to, but instead they have 19 or 20. The more you have out there, the more people will buy.
> 
> ...



:agree2: I dont think hasqvarna will have any problems staying afloat. Stihl done 2,037 million euros in 2009 with 10,800 employes. If I didnt mess up that equals 2,521,806.00 us dollars. Husqvarna done 34 billion sek with 15,000 employes. Here again, If I didnt mess up the conversion that equals 4,403,000.00 us dollars.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jun 26, 2010)

I wonder if they'll have to downgrade the oiler on the 372XT a little. If it really uses less fuel being a strato, it may have problems running out of oil before running out of fuel. This is why the Stihl put a smaller oiler on the 029/290 than the 039/390 saws.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 26, 2010)

Saw Dr. said:


> I wonder if they'll have to downgrade the oiler on the 372XT a little. If it really uses less fuel being a strato, it may have problems running out of oil before running out of fuel. This is why the Stihl put a smaller oiler on the 029/290 than the 039/390 saws.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 26, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Yay 026!!!
> 
> 
> I mean.... 044!!!
> ...



I think you mean "Hooray"

LOL


----------



## MuleyJ (Jun 26, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> I'm not talking about the what, I'm talking about the why.
> 
> Obviously they're doing it to keep selling the 372, but why?
> 
> ...




Might those two saws be complimentary? Kinda like say the 440 and 460, 044 and 046 have been for over 20 years? Especially since he 385 went bye bye. I'm just saying. Since your teaching though maybe u could splain me about the reason for the 560 and 562, cause I'd be more interested in the explanation for that one. I know the NYCSM knows these things!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 26, 2010)

MuleyJ said:


> I know the NYCSM knows these things!



As the Godfather and speaking for the rest of my soldiers, none of us claim to be smart.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jun 26, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


>



Most saws are designed to run out of fuel before running out of oil. It is to keep from burning the bar and chain up. If Husky didn't change the oil or fuel capacity, and the saw now uses less fuel, it could very likely run out of oil before running out of fuel. At least it might if you had the oiler cranked up with a longer bar. Just wondering. We'll find out when someone gets some time on one.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 26, 2010)

Saw Dr. said:


> Most saws are designed to run out of fuel before running out of oil. It is to keep from burning the bar and chain up. If Husky didn't change the oil or fuel capacity, and the saw now uses less fuel, it could very likely run out of oil before running out of fuel. At least it might if you had the oiler cranked up with a longer bar. Just wondering. We'll find out when someone gets some time on one.



Gotcha. Sorry, I'm slow.


----------



## MuleyJ (Jun 26, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> As the Godfather and speaking for the rest of my soldiers, none of us claim to be smart.



I'm just saying there has got to be some reason. I'm sure they have done a ton of market research on this. Maybe they like the new cylinder design enough the 576 is going away too? Maybe it is selling so poorly they have no reason to keep it? Maybe they will jump straight from the new 372 to the 390 kinda like some of the Stihl guys think there will be no replacement for the 460? It is all speculation. The Husky haters sure do have fun thinking they know though. No offense to the NYCSM, I want to remain in good standing. No dirt naps for me right?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 26, 2010)

MuleyJ said:


> I'm just saying there has got to be some reason. I'm sure they have done a ton of market research on this. Maybe they like the new cylinder design enough the 576 is going away too? Maybe it is selling so poorly they have no reason to keep it? Maybe they will jump straight from the new 372 to the 390 kinda like some of the Stihl guys think there will be no replacement for the 460? It is all speculation. The Husky haters sure do have fun thinking they know though. No offense to the NYCSM, I want to remain in good standing. No dirt naps for me right?



Heh, you're good.  

I totally know what you're saying though. Everything is speculation. Makes for good convo though. Time will only tell how good of an idea this really is. 

But it's fun to be a guessing idiot like myself.


----------



## Gizzard (Jun 26, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> But it's fun to be a guessing idiot like myself.



I'm a guessing idiot too....does NYCSM stand for New York chain saw mafia?

If so, sounds like a rough bunch to meet in the woods.  (it's been a hot one today).


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 26, 2010)

Gizzard said:


> I'm a guessing idiot too....does NYCSM stand for New York chain saw mafia?
> 
> If so, sounds like a rough bunch to meet in the woods.  (it's been a hot one today).



Yep. 

We're a rough bunch if you don't like chainsaws and camping. 

But other than that we're a bunch of cuddly wuddly cutsey wootsey bearded chainsaw goons.


----------



## the westspartan (Jun 26, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Yep.
> 
> We're a rough bunch if you don't like *chainsaws and camping*.
> 
> But other than that we're a bunch of cuddly wuddly cutsey wootsey bearded chainsaw goons.



don't forget berry cobbler and road kill venison


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 26, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Yep.
> 
> We're a rough bunch if you don't like chainsaws and camping.
> 
> But other than that we're a bunch of cuddly wuddly cutsey wootsey bearded chainsaw goons.



can i be a member? im cuddly and bearded...


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 26, 2010)

the westspartan said:


> don't forget berry cobbler and road kill venison



Aww yeah dude. The 3 C's....

Cooking.
Camping.
Cutting.

And that's in order of importance!!  :greenchainsaw:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 26, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> can i be a member? im cuddly and bearded...



Sure dude. I could totally use an out of state shadow broker. 

You'll be self employed but you'll get a 6-digit salary under the table + all the typical mafia benefits. I'll send a limmo your way tonight to help get ya setup.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 26, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Sure dude. I could totally use an out of state shadow broker.
> 
> You'll be self employed but you'll get a 6-digit salary under the table + all the typical mafia benefits. I'll send a limmo your way tonight to help get ya setup.



sweet....i gotta get the chickens rounded up..or can they come too?


----------



## Gizzard (Jun 26, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Yep.
> 
> We're a rough bunch if you don't like chainsaws and camping.
> 
> But other than that we're a bunch of cuddly wuddly cutsey wootsey bearded chainsaw goons.



10-4 on the NYCSM. 

When that limo picks wiggs up, see if your connections can place a 560XP in the trunk of the limo for us here in Kentucky to try out.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 26, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> sweet....i gotta get the chickens rounded up..or can they come too?



Chicks?? Yeah we dig chicks in the NYCSM. If they're good looking bring'em with!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 26, 2010)

Gizzard said:


> 10-4 on the NYCSM.
> 
> When that limo picks wiggs up, see if your connections can place a 560XP in the trunk of the limo for us here in Kentucky to try out.



I'll send a dozen.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 27, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> I'm not talking about the what, I'm talking about the why.
> 
> Obviously they're doing it to keep selling the 372, but why?
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with posting theories, when you admit that they are just that!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 27, 2010)

MuleyJ said:


> .... Since your teaching though maybe u could splain me about the reason for the 560 and 562, cause I'd be more interested in the explanation for that one. I know the NYCSM knows these things!



Yes, that is a good question - according to availiable info, the only difference is the bar mount pattern and .4lbs of weight.........


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 27, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I'd keep focus on the 75cc 372xpw, if I had the option, even though I don't trust the specs (they have varied a bit)!



Well since everything is the same I should be able to put a regular 75cc topend on it if I don't like the way that one runs is what I was thinking. Specs don't really mean much to me as I think the 5.5 hp 372xpw run right with a 6 hp ms 460.


----------



## spike60 (Jun 27, 2010)

This will make no sense, and 2K and a few others will get a kick out of it, but I want to go on record with this before I get any feedback from the logger who is going to run that saw this coming week: I would like to see it fall short of the original, or "real" 372. That's not inconsistant, with what I've written earlier, cause I've been lukewarm on it from the get go. This is partly because I'm ready to move on to the 576, but mostly because I would hate to see the new version upstage the legend. Just wouldn't seem right to me.

As to my Godfathers' comment that Husky can't survive without the 372, I think he's had too much Sambuca with his canolies. 

Maybe this thing should have been called the 572? Maybe us purists wouldn't have been all that offended. As I said earlier, the 372 is a well loved saw, and they are simply doing this to keep it in the line up a little longer. That's just good business, and even if it falls short of the original, as I hope it does, it's still a decent saw.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jun 27, 2010)

spike60 said:


> This will make no sense, and 2K and a few others will get a kick out of it, but I want to go on record with this before I get any feedback from the logger who is going to run that saw this coming week: I would like to see it fall short of the original, or "real" 372. That's not inconsistant, with what I've written earlier, cause I've been lukewarm on it from the get go. This is partly because I'm ready to move on to the 576, but mostly because I would hate to see the new version upstage the legend. Just wouldn't seem right to me.
> 
> As to my Godfathers' comment that Husky can't survive without the 372, I think he's had too much Sambuca with his canolies.
> 
> Maybe this thing should have been called the 572? Maybe us purists wouldn't have been all that offended. As I said earlier, the 372 is a well loved saw, and they are simply doing this to keep it in the line up a little longer. That's just good business, and even if it falls short of the original, as I hope it does, it's still a decent saw.



No prob Spike, I agree 100% with ya. If husky wants the 576 to take over, the old 372 has to die. Take the 372 model number out of the system. I would have been pizzed if Stihl named the 441 a 440. Even though the 441 was a good replacement, it will never be a 440.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 27, 2010)

spike60 said:


> As to my Godfathers' comment that Husky can't survive without the 372, I think he's had too much Sambuca with his canolies.



It's SAYUMBOOOOKAAAH!!!!  

Maybe the hot weather is making me dilude ridiculous theories beyond other's capacity for rational thought. 

Just know that I didn't claim to be right!! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 27, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Nothing wrong with posting theories, when you admit that they are just that!



Rock on ST!! 

Missed ya there for a while BTW.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 27, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Nothing wrong with posting theories, when you admit that they are just that!



If there was ever anything that came from your keyboard that deserved some REP.....that was it.


----------



## Tiger Rag (Jun 28, 2010)

Another great post and info. Thanks spike60!


----------



## SkippyKtm (Jul 5, 2010)

*Found a 372 x torq on eBay*

Found a 372 x torq on eBay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/HUSQVARNA-372-X...=ViewItem&pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item5d29cd666c


----------



## mikefunaro (Jul 5, 2010)

according to the instruction manual in the photo on the ebay listing that skippy just posted, there is a 372xpg x torque and a 365 xtorque as well....

Spike--two questions

1. How does forecasted pricing on these compare to the regular 372s? 
2. Are they indeed taller than the normal 372 like they were supposed to be?

Thanks!


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 5, 2010)

mikefunaro said:


> according to the instruction manual in the photo on the ebay listing that skippy just posted, there is a 372xpg x torque and a 365 xtorque as well....
> 
> Spike--two questions
> 
> ...




I believe Spike is working on the answers, but I understand that the xtorq he got was not impressive initially.....

The existence of a 65cc version is old news, but I still have seen no evidence.


----------



## spike60 (Jul 6, 2010)

mikefunaro said:


> according to the instruction manual in the photo on the ebay listing that skippy just posted, there is a 372xpg x torque and a 365 xtorque as well....
> 
> Spike--two questions
> 
> ...



My cost on an X-Torq 372 went up about $10 from the old version. "G" versions of most saws are usually $50 to $60 more than the regular model. The top cover is about 3/8" taller on the XT. Only seems obvious when viewed from the front and you see a larger gap between the muffler and top cover. Still not sure on the displacement of the new XTW either. 

I was also told that they have bagged the idea of a 365XT. Not much point in doing that with the 562XP on the way. 

Word from Barney34 is that the saw is running nice, but has a smaller sweet spot than the old one. Have to see how she breaks in. 

Also, they must have gotten another container in, because the two that were supposed to be on backorder til Aug 25 showed up last week.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice to here the price didn't go up much. I'm more interested in the xtw to compare to the 576.


----------



## wsg (Jul 15, 2010)

Any word from the guy using this saw? Any more news?


----------



## funky sawman (Aug 4, 2010)

Bumped


----------



## spike60 (Aug 4, 2010)

3 opinions from 3 guys that I respect.

"Not as good"

"I like it better"

"Not really much different" 

Not all that conclusive is it?  They all like the fuel usage though. I suppose that is must be fairly close to the original, _for the average user_. If it was a lot better, or a total flop, these guys would more likely be on the same page as far as their impressions go.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 4, 2010)

I still say they should make the 576 happen....


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 4, 2010)

The 576 is a good saw on its own but will never quite make it out of the shadow of the little brother if they don't end it's run. I think the 576 has more torque than a 372xpw but doesn't quite get revved up as quick.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 4, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> I still say they should make the 576 happen....




What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## mweba (Aug 4, 2010)

A saw should be able to stand on its own design. What I mean by that is, if the 576 is not better than the 372 (x-torq or not) than it should be discontinued or revised. To say its predecessor has to be discontinued for it compete sounds more like a socialist program.

Me, I wish they still made the original 372 just based on the reliability. The delivery of my 372 x-torq has been pushed back a week, when it arrives I will get some data and vid comparing 576 and 372OG.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 4, 2010)

You got a 576 on the way too? They are a strong saw stock. It impressed me the way it would run a 28" bar with full comp in oak.


----------



## mweba (Aug 4, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> You got a 576 on the way too? They are a strong saw stock. It impressed me the way it would run a 28" bar with full comp in oak.



No I wish. I have a buddy that has a strong runner. I have not had a chance to try it but based on your vids...it pulls a chain just fine.
I do have a stock 372 with a couple miles on it for comparison though. May throw some new rings in it to make it fair.


----------



## spike60 (Aug 4, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> I still say they should make the 576 happen....




The Godfather's back! 

The 576AT will outcut a 372 XP, XT whatever. Just had a guy stop in the store. Long time logger; and he's run everything. Said he just ran the 576AT that was my personal demo which I sold to another one of the locals. 

Said he couldn't believe how well that thing ran, and that it was also WAY better than his regular 576. He said the 576XP has speed, but you can't lean on it too much, but the auto-tune had gobs of torque when you pushed on it. Then he said, "It's like a 288, you lean on it and it just hogs in." That's a huge compliment; especially from this guy.


----------



## mweba (Aug 4, 2010)

spike60 said:


> The Godfather's back!
> 
> The 576AT will outcut a 372 XP, XT whatever. Just had a guy stop in the store. Long time logger; and he's run everything. Said he just ran the 576AT that was my personal demo which I sold to another one of the locals.
> 
> Said he couldn't believe how well that thing ran, and that it was also WAY better than his regular 576. He said the 576XP has speed, but you can't lean on it too much, but the auto-tune had gobs of torque when you pushed on it. Then he said, "It's like a 288, you lean on it and it just hogs in." That's a huge compliment; especially from this guy.



Good to hear. I hope the 576 is successful. To clarify, was saying it should be on its own merit not by default due to a discontinued saw.

I have been talking with the local dealer about the AT. He has not stocked one yet due to being unsure of its reliability. I may just have to order one of those too, just to get the ball roling hehe.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 4, 2010)

The only reason I didn't want an autotune is I don't think it would compensate for porting. Maybe someone needs to get one and port it and see if it will.


----------



## mweba (Aug 4, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> The only reason I didn't want an autotune is I don't think it would compensate for porting. Maybe someone needs to get one and port it and see if it will.



I believe someone did but I can not find the thread at the moment.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 4, 2010)

I thought there was one but I had no luck finding it.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 5, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> What is that supposed to mean?



You've been paying attention to this thread haven't you ST??  


I mean by executing the 372 entirely and fully replacing it with the 576 just like Stihl did with the 440/441.

But hey, it's prolly a horrible idea, what the hell do I know. I'm just another idiot on this site shooting his mouth off again about a bunch of nothingness......


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 5, 2010)

I think husky is worried the 372 users will jump ship if they discontinue it. I think the 576 has it beat every way but weight.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 5, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> You've been paying attention to this thread haven't you ST??
> 
> 
> I mean by executing the 372 entirely and fully replacing it with the 576 just like Stihl did with the 440/441.
> ...




LOL, that was not what I was referring to, or commenting - just an odd statement! :help:


----------



## catbuster (Aug 5, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> I thought there was one but I had no luck finding it.



Was it T-Wolf?


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't think it was Timberwolf. I can't seem to find it. Maybe it will resurface.


----------



## litefoot (Aug 6, 2010)

OK, I'll jump in here since I haven't posted in this thread yet. As I've read through these posts, I've been wondering why Stihl was willing to summarily dump the legendary 440 in favor of the 441 while Husky seems to want to extend the life of the 372. 

Is this a case of "brand" loyalty versus "saw" loyalty? In other words, does Stihl believe that they can drop the 440 without consequences since their customer base will buy whatever new saw they build (since it is a "Stihl" after all)? And does Husky possibly think they'll take a major hit if they drop the 372 since its owners are mainly buying the "saw" and not the "brand"?

Just throwing it out there.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 6, 2010)

litefoot said:


> OK, I'll jump in here since I haven't posted in this thread yet. As I've read through these posts, I've been wondering why Stihl was willing to summarily dump the legendary 440 in favor of the 441 while Husky seems to want to extend the life of the 372.
> 
> Is this a case of "brand" loyalty versus "saw" loyalty? In other words, does Stihl believe that they can drop the 440 without consequences since their customer base will buy whatever new saw they build (since it is a "Stihl" after all)? And does Husky possibly think they'll take a major hit if they drop the 372 since its owners are mainly buying the "saw" and not the "brand"?
> 
> Just throwing it out there.



Who says they are "buying the saw" and "not the brand"?


----------



## litefoot (Aug 6, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Who says they are "buying the saw" and "not the brand"?



Not stating a fact. I'm just throwing out a hypothetical question trying to understand why Husky wants to keep the 372 "name" in the lineup keeping as close as possible to the original look and feel, while Stihl decided to drop the 440 in favor of a saw that is clearly different in model number, appearance and handling.

Edit: I know the original 576, or whatever, was a clear departure from the 372, but it was produced concurrently with the 372 and didn't actually "replace" it like the 441 replaced the 440.


----------



## spike60 (Aug 6, 2010)

litefoot said:


> OK, I'll jump in here since I haven't posted in this thread yet. As I've read through these posts, I've been wondering why Stihl was willing to summarily dump the legendary 440 in favor of the 441 while Husky seems to want to extend the life of the 372.
> 
> Is this a case of "brand" loyalty versus "saw" loyalty? In other words, does Stihl believe that they can drop the 440 without consequences since their customer base will buy whatever new saw they build (since it is a "Stihl" after all)? And does Husky possibly think they'll take a major hit if they drop the 372 since its owners are mainly buying the "saw" and not the "brand"?
> 
> Just throwing it out there.



There are more than a few variables going on here. Husky had intended to kill the 372 a few years ago, but as we all know, the 575 wasn't ready for prime time, so the 372 was brought back from the dead, (more than once). Otherwise, it would have played out the normal old-to-new model progression, as Stihl did with the 440-441. 

In the meantime they go back to the drawing board, and come out with the 576XP, and then the 576AT. Even though they finally have it right, they still have the reality that the 372 is probably the most popular pro saw they've ever made. Having the X-Torq technology to update the saw and keep it around, they decide to keep it in the line up for a while. 

I don't see anything wrong with running both models concurrently. What's wrong with having a choice between two good saws? If you think it's wrong to keep the 372 around, then don't buy one. I do agree however, that the 576 will not be fully embraced as long as the 372XT is on the shelf. Personally I'm ready for the market to move to the 576, as it must eventually, because the 576 will be around a lot longer than the 372XT.


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey fellars, could anyone tell me what in your opinion anyways would be a good bottom dollar price for the new 372?


----------



## litefoot (Aug 6, 2010)

spike60 said:


> There are more than a few variables going on here. Husky had intended to kill the 372 a few years ago, but as we all know, the 575 wasn't ready for prime time, so the 372 was brought back from the dead, (more than once). Otherwise, it would have played out the normal old-to-new model progression, as Stihl did with the 440-441.
> 
> In the meantime they go back to the drawing board, and come out with the 576XP, and then the 576AT. Even though they finally have it right, they still have the reality that the 372 is probably the most popular pro saw they've ever made. Having the X-Torq technology to update the saw and keep it around, they decide to keep it in the line up for a while.
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with running both models concurrently. What's wrong with having a choice between two good saws? If you think it's wrong to keep the 372 around, then don't buy one. I do agree however, that the 576 will not be fully embraced as long as the 372XT is on the shelf. Personally I'm ready for the market to move to the 576, as it must eventually, because the 576 will be around a lot longer than the 372XT.



I've nothing against the 372 or the 576. Nor do I have anything against the concurrent production of them both. I think it's smart. Gives people a choice until such time as they realize the 576 is a better unit. I guess Husky was in a better position to do so since their major engineering requirement (fof the 372) was mostly the top end (and fuel management). Stihl needed to completely change their saw to modern antivibe, filtration and strato. Kind of made the 441 a brand new saw. Not even close to the 440, except in displacement.


----------



## Grande Dog (Aug 6, 2010)

Howdy All,
Sounding like it might be time for a non strato top end for that 441. Food for thought.
Regards
Gregg


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 6, 2010)

Grande Dog said:


> Howdy All,
> Sounding like it might be time for a non strato top end for that 441. Food for thought.
> Regards
> Gregg



Hmmmm.......:agree2:


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 6, 2010)

Grande Dog said:


> Howdy All,
> Sounding like it might be time for a non strato top end for that 441. Food for thought.
> Regards
> Gregg



I wonder if the topend is all it takes to convert from strato to non-strato?

It would surprice me, if it is that simple!


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 6, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I wonder if the topend is all it takes to convert from strato to non-strato?
> 
> It would surprice me, if it is that simple!



I would think it would take a carb, intake and muffler at least.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 6, 2010)

Different intake and carb boot to bypass the fresh air ports in the original carb might be possible.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 6, 2010)

litefoot said:


> I've nothing against the 372 or the 576. Nor do I have anything against the concurrent production of them both. I think it's smart. Gives people a choice until such time as they realize the 576 is a better unit. I guess Husky was in a better position to do so since their major engineering requirement (fof the 372) was mostly the top end (and fuel management). Stihl needed to completely change their saw to modern antivibe, filtration and strato. Kind of made the 441 a brand new saw. Not even close to the 440, except in displacement.



I believe Husky has one more advantage up their sleeve - they own Zenoah (Redmax).


----------



## Grande Dog (Aug 6, 2010)

Howdy,
I think that everything original could be used, just cast the cylinder with the free air port blanked out.
Regards
Gregg


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 6, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> I would think it would take a carb, intake and muffler at least.





Grande Dog said:


> Howdy,
> I think that everything original could be used, just cast the cylinder with the free air port blanked out.
> Regards
> Gregg



I also thought of the carb, as the strato engine consume less fuel.....


----------



## catbuster (Aug 6, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I believe Husky has one more advantage up their sleeve - they own Zenoah (Redmax).



Exactly. They've been doing strato forever.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 6, 2010)

Grande Dog said:


> Howdy All,
> Sounding like it might be time for a non strato top end for that 441. Food for thought.
> Regards
> Gregg



I thought the general consensus was the 441 was fine as is.

A 56mm kit for the 385/90 would be welcome.


----------



## mweba (Aug 6, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> I thought the general consensus was the 441 was fine as is.
> 
> A 56mm kit for the 385/90 would be welcome.



Now we are talking.


----------



## spike60 (Aug 6, 2010)

litefoot said:


> OK, I'll jump in here since I haven't posted in this thread yet. As I've read through these posts, I've been wondering why Stihl was willing to summarily dump the legendary 440 in favor of the 441 while Husky seems to want to extend the life of the 372.
> 
> Is this a case of "brand" loyalty versus "saw" loyalty? In other words, does Stihl believe that they can drop the 440 without consequences since their customer base will buy whatever new saw they build (since it is a "Stihl" after all)? And does Husky possibly think they'll take a major hit if they drop the 372 since its owners are mainly buying the "saw" and not the "brand"?
> 
> Just throwing it out there.




Just curious: Since you're a Stihl guy, which way would you guys go if you had a similar choice. If the 440 was still on the shelf next to the 441, what would you guess the sales mix would be of the two models? I always thought the 440 was one of Stihls best ever, so my guess is that they'd still be selling pretty strong.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 6, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> I thought the general consensus was the 441 was fine as is.



Yes, it is. Needs nothing.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 6, 2010)

spike60 said:


> I always thought the 440 was one of Stihls best ever, so my guess is that they'd still be selling pretty strong.



It would sell so good the 441 would be on the chopping block if not already chopped.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 6, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I believe Husky has one more advantage up their sleeve - they own Zenoah (Redmax).



Stihl isn't lacking at all in the strato market. They have proven that with many models.


----------



## mweba (Aug 6, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> Stihl isn't lacking at all in the strato market. They have proven that with many models.



I believe ST is referring to the dues being paid for said patent


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 6, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> I thought the general consensus was the 441 was fine as is.
> .....



Fine, yes - but it would benefit from a slimming cure and/or more power for the weight and bulk - like all strato saws that is out so far.


----------



## rmihalek (Aug 6, 2010)

Grande Dog said:


> Howdy,
> I think that everything original could be used, just cast the cylinder with the free air port blanked out.
> Regards
> Gregg



Don't blank it out, design a system to get fuel/air mixture to flow through both the strato port AND the charging port. This way, the saw would be running like a regular 2-stroke: using the air/fuel mixture to scavenge the cylinder. Compare this to the stratos that attempt to use just air for scavenging yet the air ends up diluting the incoming air/fuel charge.


----------



## MuleyJ (Aug 6, 2010)

rmihalek said:


> Don't blank it out, design a system to get fuel/air mixture to flow through both the strato port AND the charging port. This way, the saw would be running like a regular 2-stroke: using the air/fuel mixture to scavenge the cylinder. Compare this to the stratos that attempt to use just air for scavenging yet the air ends up diluting the incoming air/fuel charge.



Could that be done by simply removing the partition in the intake that seperates mix from fresh? Might present some problems getting the stock carb to provide the correct mixture though?


----------



## litefoot (Aug 7, 2010)

spike60 said:


> Just curious: Since you're a Stihl guy, which way would you guys go if you had a similar choice. If the 440 was still on the shelf next to the 441, what would you guess the sales mix would be of the two models? I always thought the 440 was one of Stihls best ever, so my guess is that they'd still be selling pretty strong.



Actually, yes, I do lean towards Stihl, but honestly, if I were to buy a 70cc saw, I might spring for the 576. The strato design is so much more elegant than the Stihl iteration.


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 7, 2010)

spike60 said:


> Just curious: Since you're a Stihl guy, which way would you guys go if you had a similar choice. If the 440 was still on the shelf next to the 441, what would you guess the sales mix would be of the two models? I always thought the 440 was one of Stihls best ever, so my guess is that they'd still be selling pretty strong.





2000ssm6 said:


> It would sell so good the 441 would be on the chopping block if not already chopped.



:agree2:


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 7, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I also thought of the carb, as the strato engine consume less fuel.....



At least the 372xp XT use a different carb than the regular 372xp.


----------



## funky sawman (Aug 29, 2010)

Any more feed back on this new 372? I got a few new ones at the shop but havent had a chance to try one in the wood yet. I might have to blow my summer savings to try one:bang:


----------



## little possum (Aug 29, 2010)

The Husky rep told me it would easily outcut the 576


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 29, 2010)

little possum said:


> The Husky rep told me it would easily outcut the 576



I wonder if we talked to the same one, LOL. He claimed it was better than the old 372.


----------



## little possum (Aug 29, 2010)

Could be Brian, he tried selling me a new 3120 for a nice price. lol

Said he was down that way somewhere, and left the techlite bar  I wanted to see it


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 29, 2010)

little possum said:


> Could be Brian, he tried selling me a new 3120 for a nice price. lol
> 
> Said he was down that way somewhere, and left the techlite bar  I wanted to see it



Yup, that was him. Small world eh?


----------



## little possum (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, we are in the same state.  

He couldnt talk you into getting one?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 29, 2010)

little possum said:


> Well, we are in the same state.
> 
> He couldnt talk you into getting one?



Naw, nothing in the line up yet I care to invest my dollars in. Very nice guy though, seemed like an asset to the company. We talked for a good hour, learned alot.


----------



## spike60 (Aug 30, 2010)

little possum said:


> The Husky rep told me it would easily outcut the 576



That's an example of a salesguy's enthusiasm getting the best of him. 

It won't outcut the 576AT, but is probably equal to the regular 576, which is hard to get just right. Truth is, and this applies to every brand: Most sales reps don't know how to tune their demos. They run them just how they come out of the box. If they happen to get one that's right in it's sweet spot, it's great, but if it's off a little bit, that's the way it stays. 

Back to the 372XT; however they run, they are mighty popular and are on backorder again. They are air freighting a few containers in to speed things up.


----------



## little possum (Aug 30, 2010)

Good point Spike. I just dont understand the reasoning of the 576, with the 372 coming back into production, just being stratoed.

Oh well, Long Live the King!


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 30, 2010)

little possum said:


> Good point Spike. I just dont understand the reasoning of the 576, with the 372 coming back into production, just being stratoed.
> 
> Oh well, Long Live the King!



The original plan was to replace the 372xp with the 575xp - they just underestimated the legendary status of the 372xp!

Even though the 372xp officially was discontinued in the US, production never stopped - so it was easy to bring it back in, when their EPA credits allowed it - the demand was always there!


----------



## little possum (Aug 30, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> The original plan was to replace the 372xp with the 575xp - they just underestimated the legendary status of the 372xp!



Shouldnt have had the first 575s going out because of bearings then...

I want to see a 372XT in action!


----------



## spike60 (Aug 30, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> The original plan was to replace the 372xp with the 575xp - they just underestimated the legendary status of the 372xp!



Along with the fact that the 575 was a freaking disaster when it first came out.


----------



## mikefunaro (Aug 30, 2010)

372xp strato = more sales = more $$$ = husky doesn't care how stupid they look from afar.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 30, 2010)

spike60 said:


> Along with the fact that the 575 was a freaking disaster when it first came out.



Yep, but the demand for the 372xp didn't stop after they fixed that either, and replaced it with the better 576xp - if it did, there wouldn't be a 372xp XT!


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 30, 2010)

mikefunaro said:


> 372xp strato = more sales = more $$$ = husky doesn't care how stupid they look from afar.



Sad, but true!


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 30, 2010)

mikefunaro said:


> 372xp strato = more sales = more $$$ = husky doesn't care how stupid they look from afar.



what company does? I bet we all are more loyal to their products than they are. The Almighty $$ is where EVERY companies loyalty lie


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 30, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> what company does? I bet we all are more loyal to their products than they are. The Almighty $$ is where EVERY companies loyalty lie



No kidding.

Husqvarna,like many other great companies have gone Corporate.

Pride in making and servicing a great product, and maintaining a loyal customer base, was replaced with the Bottom line.

It sucks, but just about every company is going that way, or has gone.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 30, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> No kidding.
> 
> Husqvarna,like many other great companies have gone Corporate.
> 
> ...



Yup as soon as a company goes public the only things that matters is the bottom line, I hate bean counters.:chainsawguy:


----------



## funky sawman (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, I just bought that 372 XT, have only ran it out of the wood. Sounds ok, not quite as snappy as the old 372 though. Gonna stick it in some big fir on wednesday.I Put a 30 inch oregon lite bar on it with a full chisel skip chain. I will let you guys know after I run her.

Spending all my money on trucks and guns, not much spare money for saws


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 30, 2010)

funky sawman said:


> Well, I just bought that 372 XT, have only ran it out of the wood. Sounds ok, not quite as snappy as the old 372 though. Gonna stick it in some big fir on wednesday.I Put a 30 inch oregon lite bar on it with a full chisel skip chain. I will let you guys know after I run her.
> 
> Spending all my money on trucks and guns, not much spare money for saws



"Not as snappy" is just what I suspected - sorry to say so!


----------



## funky sawman (Aug 30, 2010)

hopfully the X-tork will make up for lack of snappness with TORQUE


----------



## parrisw (Aug 30, 2010)

funky sawman said:


> Well, I just bought that 372 XT, have only ran it out of the wood. Sounds ok, not quite as snappy as the old 372 though. Gonna stick it in some big fir on wednesday.I Put a 30 inch oregon lite bar on it with a full chisel skip chain. I will let you guys know after I run her.
> 
> Spending all my money on trucks and guns, not much spare money for saws



Have it ported.


----------



## funky sawman (Aug 30, 2010)

parrisw said:


> have it ported.



you do it???????????????


----------



## parrisw (Aug 30, 2010)

funky sawman said:


> you do it???????????????



Hmm, as much as I'd like to play with one, I don't really want to be the first if ya know what I mean.


----------



## funky sawman (Aug 30, 2010)

I know what you mean, I too afraid to port it myself


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 30, 2010)

funky sawman said:


> hopfully the X-tork will make up for lack of snappness with TORQUE



It is just the Husky marketing for "Strato" - no reality have ever been proven - dyno tests show no gain in any part of the "power-band" (they show just the max hp and the max torque points though, not what happens above, between and below). The really interesting missing part is the "above" one!


----------



## spike60 (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm starting to gain respect for the way these things run. The 2172 I ran last week was hooked up real nice, and the 372XT that Barney34 has is much nicer now that it has a few tanks through it. The regular 372XP was always pretty quick out of the box, and maybe the XT is one of those saws that is in more need of a little break in time.

I think a lot of you guys are reading to much into the "big corporation" deciding to keep this model around in it's new XT form. First there's nothing wrong with profit; that's why all saw companies are in business. Some of you make it sound like there's something immoral about the 372XT. On the contrary, it should be viewed as a company giving their customers exactly what they want, yet still finding a way to comply with EPA regs.


----------



## SkippyKtm (Aug 31, 2010)

spike60 said:


> I'm starting to gain respect for the way these things run. The 2172 I ran last week was hooked up real nice, and the 372XT that Barney34 has is much nicer now that it has a few tanks through it. The regular 372XP was always pretty quick out of the box, and maybe the XT is one of those saws that is in more need of a little break in time.
> 
> I think a lot of you guys are reading to much into the "big corporation" deciding to keep this model around in it's new XT form. First there's nothing wrong with profit; that's why all saw companies are in business. Some of you make it sound like there's something immoral about the 372XT. On the contrary, it should be viewed as a company giving their customers exactly what they want, yet still finding a way to comply with EPA regs.



Great post Spike!  Yes, there is nothing wrong with Husky trying to give the EPA and Customers what they want, and still make a little dough in the process. That's called good business.


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 31, 2010)

spike60 said:


> I'm starting to gain respect for the way these things run. The 2172 I ran last week was hooked up real nice, and the 372XT that Barney34 has is much nicer now that it has a few tanks through it. The regular 372XP was always pretty quick out of the box, and maybe the XT is one of those saws that is in more need of a little break in time.
> 
> I think a lot of you guys are reading to much into the "big corporation" deciding to keep this model around in it's new XT form. First there's nothing wrong with profit; that's why all saw companies are in business. Some of you make it sound like there's something immoral about the 372XT. On the contrary, it should be viewed as a company giving their customers exactly what they want, yet still finding a way to comply with EPA regs.




Good point Spike.

Ata certain point the Board room has to acknowledge the demand, and resistance from the customer base and then respond accordingly.

The Lard butt 576 was met with either love or hate, while folks showed up at the gates with pitchforks and torches last time they yanked the 372XP LOL!!

The strato set up bieng many times more elegant, and having the weight under control while maintaining the balance, couldn't have been an easy effort for the engineers and likely cost a Kronar or two.

Thier Motivation likely had nothing to do with maintaining the Icon status of the 372, or keeping rabid saw Geeks from having fits of the Vapors though.

More likely it was Fear of losing a Huge chunk of the Market segment to Dolmar and Stihl, and no doubt, LOTS of hate mail. LOL!!

I'm hoping the XT's break in slow like Stratos seem to do, and then settle in with at least a bit of the snotty attitude of the XP, and just as much grunt.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## spike60 (Aug 31, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Thier Motivation likely had nothing to do with maintaining the Icon status of the 372, or keeping rabid saw Geeks from having fits of the Vapors though.
> 
> More likely it was Fear of losing a Huge chunk of the Market segment to Dolmar and Stihl, and no doubt, LOTS of hate mail. LOL!!
> 
> ...



Dinger, I think your theory here is right on target. In fact, that's kind of what happened when the 288XP was discontinued. 288 guys were very loyal. At least as loyal, if not more so than 372 guys. The 385 wasn't a bad saw, but it wasn't a 288, and many guys are still mad that the 288 is gone. Plenty of power and they took lots of abuse. I'm sure plenty of those guys went to Stihl. I've really never seen anything some close to being "missed" as much as 288's, but I'd bet the 372 would be close. The 288 and 372 are so "just right", that they are an almost impossible act to follow. 

Here's another theory: (and it's TOTAL wishful thinking on my part; I'm just coming up with this on my own) You have to wonder to what degree the 576 will ever catch on. If it doesn't, then what do you do? What I would do is tell the lead engineer who came up with the 560XP to do a clean sheet 70cc saw using the 560 design philosophy.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 1, 2010)

spike60 said:


> ....
> 
> Here's another theory: (and it's TOTAL wishful thinking on my part; I'm just coming up with this on my own) You have to wonder to what degree the 576 will ever catch on. If it doesn't, then what do you do? What I would do is tell the lead engineer who came up with the 560XP to do a clean sheet 70cc saw using the 560 design philosophy.



:agree2: Probably a coinsidence, but I have been thinking along the same lines - it is more or less bound to happen sooner or later, if the 560xp turns out to be what it looks like it will!


----------



## dingeryote (Sep 1, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> :agree2: Probably a coinsidence, but I have been thinking along the same lines - it is more or less bound to happen sooner or later, if the 560xp turns out to be what it looks like it will!



Spike is thinking just about what I'm thinking.

The 372XT and the 560 are "Second generation" Strato, that is much more elegant than the first, and has gotta be cheaper and more efficient from a production standpoint.

Barring any wierdness down the short road with reliability or performance, I can see a whole new Generation in the line up, and without the Lard Butt syndrome that affects the 576 and Stihl line up.

Then again, maybe the latest is just another evolutionary step and there is an even better design in the works, that uses some of the concepts in the 372XT and 560..

I'm just glad they didn't stay with the 455/460/576 pattern. LOL!!
NOBODY needs a 40lb 595 LOL!! 

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 1, 2010)

I am not really sure where the 372xp XT belongs in that picture, but I agree with the general picture!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Sep 1, 2010)

Junk a$$ 372xt.....


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Sep 3, 2010)

I like my saws like my women, dirty, fast and plenty of smoke coming out the muffler. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## ChrisF (Sep 3, 2010)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I like my saws like my women, dirty, fast and plenty of smoke coming out the muffler.



Words to live by.


----------



## little possum (Sep 3, 2010)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I like my saws like my women, dirty, slow and plenty of smoke coming out the muffler. :greenchainsaw:


So you like Echos? 

 :monkey:

Anybody else ran one yet?


----------



## FOSTY (Sep 19, 2010)

Obtained a 6month old and used already by a faller 372XT today from Walkers... It's had its run as stock and has now been worked over with a older 372 ported muffler, ignition and whatever else Don felt like doing to it. I'll be using it to buck doug fir firewood so it'll get lots of run time.

Brand new 28" TechLite bar, skip tooth chisel. 

Should be fun, Vid's to follow...


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 19, 2010)

Well it's good more people are getting them now. Maybe we'll get a couple different reports on how they are liked or disliked.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 19, 2010)

FOSTY said:


> Obtained a 6month old and used already by a faller 372XT today from Walkers... It's had its run as stock and has now been worked over with a older 372 ported muffler, ignition and whatever else Don felt like doing to it. I'll be using it to buck doug fir firewood so it'll get lots of run time.
> 
> Brand new 28" TechLite bar, skip tooth chisel.
> 
> Should be fun, Vid's to follow...



Hey man! Nice to see another Vancouver Islander on here. I'm down in Victoria. 

Welcome!


----------



## spike60 (Sep 19, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> Well it's good more people are getting them now. Maybe we'll get a couple different reports on how they are liked or disliked.



Yeah, and hopefully I'll be one of them. 

I'm supposed to get a dozen this week that have been on backorder for the past month or so. I'm down to just 5 of the original XP's and my last XPW, so I hope they actually ship those things.


----------



## Rounder (Sep 19, 2010)

The owner of the local shop hates 576's but has sent out a few ported 372XT's and has nothing but good words for them. The several that he has ported are impressive runners. Seems like the real deal from the internals that I've seen, pretty slick transfer and piston design - Sam


----------



## FOSTY (Sep 20, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Hey man! Nice to see another Vancouver Islander on here. I'm down in Victoria.
> 
> Welcome!



Thanks.
How's the firewood market down there?, I hear Arbutus is worth a decent dollar, I've got lots if your intrested in being a middle man..


----------



## parrisw (Sep 20, 2010)

FOSTY said:


> Thanks.
> How's the firewood market down there?, I hear Arbutus is worth a decent dollar, I've got lots if your intrested in being a middle man..



Ya there is good $$ I think in Arbutus. I've never sold firewood so I'm not totally sure. Most of what people by around here get Doug Fir. PM me and we'll talk. I might be interested, but I'm pretty busy usually.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 20, 2010)

I can still find no documentation on it but the IPL from april, but I guess the specs are pretty close to the Jonsered 2172 ones.

As expected, both power rating and weight is between the 372 and 576 ones - the surprice being that max power is at a high 10,200rpm!

2172 OM w. specs.


----------



## spike60 (Sep 20, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I can still find no documentation on it but the IPL from april, but I guess the specs are pretty close to the Jonsered 2172 ones.
> 
> As expected, both power rating and weight is between the 372 and 576 ones - the surprice being that max power is at a high 10,200rpm!
> 
> 2172 OM w. specs.



That is of course "in the wood", not that maximum no load speed, which is now 13,000 rather than the 13,500 of the original. 

What I really found interesting about that link is that the 2166 is included in the manual. I haven't been able to confirm that they were actually going to make that saw or not, or when. (Nobody seems to know for sure from either the Red or Orange side of the family.) Looks to be an error there however, as there is no way that it would have the same displacement as the 2172.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 20, 2010)

spike60 said:


> That is of course "in the wood", not that maximum no load speed, which is now 13,000 rather than the 13,500 of the original.
> ... .


It is the rpm that correspond with max power output, not max recommended no loan rpm!


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 20, 2010)

spike60 said:


> ... What I really found interesting about that link is that the 2166 is included in the manual. I haven't been able to confirm that they were actually going to make that saw or not, or when. (Nobody seems to know for sure from either the Red or Orange side of the family.) Looks to be an error there however, as there is no way that it would have the same displacement as the 2172.



I suspect a misprint/error as well, regarding the bore and cc of the 2166! :agree2:


----------



## spike60 (Sep 21, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I suspect a misprint/error as well, regarding the bore and cc of the 2166! :agree2:



And they've done the same thing on the Husky side of the family. Finally got my backordered 372XT's in today, and the owners manual does list a 365XT, so I guess there's one on the way. But they made the same mistake as in the Jonsered book by listing the 365 as the same displacement as the 372, but with the same lower power rating as they show for the 2166. 

I know that the 2166/365XT won't generate the same interest here on the site as the 72's, but if they maintain the same price differential, they hit an important price point and actually sell pretty good. 

I'm attending a Husky meeting next week, so maybe I'll be able to fill in some of the blank spots here.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 21, 2010)

I am sure there soon will be a new edition of both manuals!

...but there is a slight possibility that they reduced the power in another way of cource.....


----------



## nmurph (Sep 21, 2010)

spike60 said:


> I'm attending a Husky meeting next week, so maybe I'll be able to fill in some of the blank spots here.



the blank that really interest me is the 560 one.


----------



## Tiger Rag (Sep 21, 2010)

nmurph said:


> the blank that really interest me is the 560 one.



Same here!


----------



## spike60 (Oct 11, 2010)

Got to run my 372XT in a work environment this weekend. Finished it's first tank of fuel from the CT GTG a couple weeks ago. Other than the handles feeling just a little different, there was nothing there to make you think you were running anything other than a good ole 372. (Except it goes longer on a tank of gas.) Power and acceleration were both there. The one Barney34 has is more broken in and has gained some snort from when new. I guess I can relax now and accept the notion that the 372 really hasn't gone away. Truth is, most people won't notice anything has changed any more than they noticed when the 390XP switched from a Tilly to a Walbro carb, which was not at all. 

As far as the update from that meeting, it was mostly about the spring L&G program and that sort of thing. There was a 555 there along with another 560. The 555 looked identicle to the 560. No specs, and no pricing. I still don't know what the displacement is going to be on the 555. We are still supposed to be able to order them by the end of the year. Told my rep to order me a couple dozen as soon as he has the product code. (First one goes to J.Walker) They were billed as replacements for the 359/357, so I believe that chassis will go away. If it does, there will be Jonsered versions of the new 500's. Most dealers in the room had never seen them before, and it was hilarious to hear the comments. A lot of guys thought they were ugly as sin. LOL 

Something is going to happen with the 346 at some point going the X-torq route. I don't know if that means an update like on the 372, or a whole new saw. No details at all other than it's gonna change. Probably not for a year or more.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Oct 11, 2010)

All sounds good. 

Shame I wasn't looking for a new saw as I'd go one of those XT's for sure, especially with our dollar at 99c.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 11, 2010)

spike60 said:


> .....
> 
> Something is going to happen with the 346 at some point going the X-torq route. I don't know if that means an update like on the 372, or a whole new saw. No details at all other than it's gonna change. Probably not for a year or more.



Some Swedes have been talking about 550xp and 2012, but I have no idea how well they really know....


----------



## mikefunaro (Oct 11, 2010)

ST, It will be in 2012 "in the egyptian calendar year of the Mayans"

LOL


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 13, 2010)

Here's a promotional video for 560 Husky has up on there youtube site.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/v4jo02kjn_Y?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/v4jo02kjn_Y?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## beowulf67 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice find Andy. Thanks.


----------



## mikefunaro (Oct 13, 2010)

I cant believe it's coming true...LOL


----------



## nicksterdemus (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a 372XPW coming in and along w/full wrap it's supposed to be a 75cc.

ser# 2010 2300265

Nevah used a full wrap but I guess I'll give it a whirl...


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't see the point of a 365XT with a 560 and 372XT available personally.


----------



## spike60 (Oct 14, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Don't see the point of a 365XT with a 560 and 372XT available personally.



Well, the "point" has always been the price point, but the model mix is certainly kind of crowded with a 365XT thrown in. With a $150 price gap between it and the 372, the 365 has sold reasonably well. In addition to the 560/562, which I expect to be priced about $50 higher than a 365XT, there will be the 555. I'm guessing that the 555 would be $50-$75 less than a 365XT. 

But the 555/560/562 is a way way better chassis than the 357/359, with the lighter weight being the game changer here. The 357/359 was too close in weight, (and price), to the 365/372. Many people would pick them both up and figured they should just go with the larger saw. That will play out differently now.

Seems like the 2166 will play a more important role for Jonsered because their versions of the new 500's, (assuming they get them), will no doubt arrive much later than the Huskys.


----------



## spike60 (Oct 14, 2010)

nicksterdemus said:


> I have a 372XPW coming in and along w/full wrap it's supposed to be a 75cc.
> 
> ser# 2010 2300265
> 
> Nevah used a full wrap but I guess I'll give it a whirl...



Don't count on it. With that serial number you've got an X-Torq on the way. 

The first X-torq's I received back in June were made in week 14 of this year, and your's was made in week 23. The last 75cc XPW's I got just before they ran out were made in weeks 49 and 50 of 2009.


----------



## mweba (Oct 14, 2010)

spike60 said:


> Don't count on it. With that serial number you've got an X-Torq on the way.
> 
> The first X-torq's I received back in June were made in week 14 of this year, and your's was made in week 23. The last 75cc XPW's I got just before they ran out were made in weeks 49 and 50 of 2009.



O SNAP! What are we gonna call this one? 372xpwxtne? Either way, as you have stated, its hard to tell the difference xt or not


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 14, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Don't see the point of a 365XT with a 560 and 372XT available personally.



Well, the ol' 365 had a number of fans, so it doesn't really matter to Husky what you and I think of the model!


----------



## nicksterdemus (Oct 14, 2010)

spike60 said:


> Don't count on it. With that serial number you've got an X-Torq on the way.
> 
> The first X-torq's I received back in June were made in week 14 of this year, and your's was made in week 23. The last 75cc XPW's I got just before they ran out were made in weeks 49 and 50 of 2009.



Well, I'm a gambler, but I'll not take odds on a game w/which I'm not familiar.

"Made in the 23 week & should have 75cc stamped on the metal ID tag, on the crankcase along w/serial number per Husky customer support and it is an X torque motor."

That's the notation I have from talking w/Husky CS this morning, for what it's worth.

I talked to the guy that pulled the saw, when I placed the order, and asked him if it was a 71 or 75cc and he tells me 75.

In fact he sez he knows what I'm talking about coz someone else asked him and talked to Husky, blah, blah. blah.

He didn't say if it had X-torque or not & I'm not sure what that even means other than some advertising hype.

If it's 75cc is it supposed to be an X-torque?

If it doesn't say X-torque is it supposed to be 71cc?

Clue a fella in when ya have the time there spike...

------------------------
If it's a 71cc then it's going back, if nothing else, for basic BS principle and I'll look around some more...


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 14, 2010)

nicksterdemus said:


> .....
> If it's 75cc is it supposed to be an X-torque?
> 
> If it doesn't say X-torque is it supposed to be 71cc?
> ...



The XT has only showed up in 71cc so far, as far as I know!


----------



## nicksterdemus (Oct 14, 2010)

So, if it's an XT then the ID tag should show 71cc instead of 75, correct?
---------------
Called CS again. xp & xpg 71cc, xpw 75, all motors are x-torque


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 14, 2010)

nicksterdemus said:


> So, if it's an XT then the ID tag should show 71cc instead of 75, correct?



What I have seen is a label on the top cover, that states 71 cc - I have not seen the ID tag of one.


----------



## nicksterdemus (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks, the saw has been shipped so I guess I'll know by the middle of next week...


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Oct 14, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Well, the ol' 365 had a number of fans, so it doesn't really matter to Husky what you and I think of the model!



Yep, has been obvious with the previous models and as Spike has said, with these models it is "certainly kind of crowded" and at the end of the day, it's what makes the bucks for Husky. 

Drop the little extra cost in manufacturing the 365XT and discount the 372XT the difference. 

Well, with the crowding of the 50-60cc saws, the same can't be said with the 70-80cc saws with 12-16cc's between them. Obviously the sales are higher in the smaller brackets, but the 372 could have been 76.5cc (52mm). Look how popular the 51.4mm bores have been. Dolmar and Stihl can make a high 70's saw.



spike60 said:


> Well, the "point" has always been the price point, but the model mix is certainly kind of crowded with a 365XT thrown in. With a $150 price gap between it and the 372, the 365 has sold reasonably well. In addition to the 560/562, which I expect to be priced about $50 higher than a 365XT, there will be the 555. I'm guessing that the 555 would be $50-$75 less than a 365XT.
> 
> But the 555/560/562 is a way way better chassis than the 357/359, with the lighter weight being the game changer here. The 357/359 was too close in weight, (and price), to the 365/372. Many people would pick them both up and figured they should just go with the larger saw. That will play out differently now.
> 
> Seems like the 2166 will play a more important role for Jonsered because their versions of the new 500's, (assuming they get them), will no doubt arrive much later than the Huskys.


----------



## beowulf67 (Oct 14, 2010)

*Good points AUSSIE and Spike......*



AUSSIE1 said:


> Yep, has been obvious with the previous models and as Spike has said, with these models it is "certainly kind of crowded" and at the end of the day, it's what makes the bucks for Husky.
> 
> Drop the little extra cost in manufacturing the 365XT and discount the 372XT the difference.
> 
> Well, with the crowding of the 50-60cc saws, the same can't be said with the 70-80cc saws with 12-16cc's between them. Obviously the sales are higher in the smaller brackets, but the 372 could have been 76.5cc (52mm). Look how popular the 51.4mm bores have been. Dolmar and Stihl can make a high 70's saw.




This is the kind of data that really sheds some light on what Husqvarna Group, as a whole, is doing/planning on doing. I will admit that I did not think Husky would continue the 372 in any form and go with the 576 chassis. Well.....I was wrong and I can see a 2172wh in my future real soon. 

I would be REALLY surprised if a 75cc X Torq model would show up. As AUSSIE noted, Stihl and Dolmar have owned that upper 70cc saw range for a long tome. That being said I would not discount Husky with some kind of future entry into that cc class. Can anybody picture a 576 frame with a factory big bore kit? With Stihl rumored to be working on a ms461, I think the 576 would be the perfect platform to compete in the upper 70cc range. I can hear the same remarks being made when the 390xp came into production (compared to the 385)......"This is what the 576 should have been." Having owned a 575xp briefly and run several 576's, they are well built, smooth and just an overall excellent addition to Husky's lineup. Just think that power/weight ratio needs to be addressed.

Side note, anybody notice those new dawgs on the 560xp? Spike, can't wait to see an ipl for that saw!

Happy cutting....


----------



## spike60 (Oct 15, 2010)

nicksterdemus said:


> Well, I'm a gambler, but I'll not take odds on a game w/which I'm not familiar.
> 
> "Made in the 23 week & should have 75cc stamped on the metal ID tag, on the crankcase along w/serial number per Husky customer support and it is an X torque motor."
> 
> ...




As of now, there is only one cylinder for the 372XT, W or otherwise. The new "W" is simply a saw with the wrap handle and larger dogs

The ID tag doesn't have the CC noted on it. But, there is a way to tell if the saw is a 75cc model. The key is the product code just above the serial number. The first 5 digits for the saw should be 96574. My tag also says 372XPW, but I don't know if that was also on the earlier 71cc saws.


----------



## nicksterdemus (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks spike. Obviously enough I'm clueless and only sharing what I've been told.

The guy selling the saw sez yeah and I called CS twice in the same day and they agreed.

Of course that doesn't always mean that they are right. 

I'll save that code and I guess you'd also know the 5 digit code if it's a 71cc?

I'm sure you're right and I'm sure I'll send it back on the matter of principle.

This should be so easy to confirm. I'm at a loss why there isn't a data bank identifying various aspects of the Husqvarna line through the serial numbers.

Hell, that's the way I'd do it, but alas no one asked...


----------



## hamish (Oct 18, 2010)

spike60 said:


> Don't count on it. With that serial number you've got an X-Torq on the way.
> 
> The first X-torq's I received back in June were made in week 14 of this year, and your's was made in week 23. The last 75cc XPW's I got just before they ran out were made in weeks 49 and 50 of 2009.





Spike,

Just unboxed a 372, 2010 2300327, its not an x-torq, jsut the plain ole mahle cylinder, even pulled the top covers for a look, same ole 372 I have been selling for years.


----------



## spike60 (Oct 18, 2010)

hamish said:


> Spike,
> 
> Just unboxed a 372, 2010 2300327, its not an x-torq, jsut the plain ole mahle cylinder, even pulled the top covers for a look, same ole 372 I have been selling for years.



Now that's really interesting. I wonder what would happen if I enter the old product code on web order. I'll let ya know.


Doesn't work. Automatically superceded up to the X-Torq number. 

Your's might be different due to being up in Canada.


----------



## J.Walker (Oct 18, 2010)

A shot of the ECI tag on a X-Torq saw.










.


----------



## hamish (Oct 18, 2010)

spike60 said:


> Now that's really interesting. I wonder what would happen if I enter the old product code on web order. I'll let ya know.
> 
> 
> Doesn't work. Automatically superceded up to the X-Torq number.
> ...




I dont have the pnc here as I am at home, care to fire off the x-torq pnc and I will see if it is even on my order list. Great reps up here, blah, blah,blah x-torq this xtorq that and poof my fall booking order I get good ole regular 372xp's!! I ordered in 20 of them (thinking they were x-torqs) I will find the most recent build week and post it.


----------



## nicksterdemus (Oct 18, 2010)

Mine is supposed to be here in a day or two, but I'll venture to bet that the 390 I bought from Doug, that was shipped today, will beat the 372 in arriving.

As previously stated, if the 372 is a 71cc it's going back to whence it came & I'll run the 390 in its stead.

My bases are covered one way or the other, but I really want a 372 in 75cc trim...


----------



## Officer's Match (Oct 19, 2010)

Handled a 372XT today in a John Deere store. I'd love to give one a whirl. Gotta' say a 372 that goes a little farther on a tank don't sound all that bad.


----------



## nicksterdemus (Oct 20, 2010)

I received the saws @ noon, opened the 390 first, the 372 says 372XP on the starter side logo sticker/decal w/small x-torque below that and on the top of the air filter cover there's a epa-sticker that says 71cc.

The metal ID plate says 372XP serial # 2010 2300265

Product code: 965(model:372) 96(point of origin: 

Nebraska) 87(either heated grips or full wrap )-- 

00(according to Husky rep)

Husqvarna AB Husqvarna Sweden


Spike was right, the first 5 digits of the product 

code should read 96574 if it is a 74.7cc motor.

I contacted my salesman and he's gonna have the big brown truck swing by & pick it up.


----------



## hamish (Oct 20, 2010)

nicksterdemus said:


> I received the saws @ noon, opened the 390 first, the 372 says 372XP on the starter side logo sticker/decal w/small x-torque below that and on the top of the air filter cover there's a epa-sticker that says 71cc.
> 
> The metal ID plate says 372XP serial # 2010 2300265
> 
> ...


----------



## nicksterdemus (Oct 20, 2010)

Everything in parenthesis is what the rep said the preceding numbers represented.

I recognized his Jersey accent as the same guy, that I gave the serial # to a week ago while the saw was in transit, that "confirmed" it as a 74.7cc model...

He also said that I was a little rude when, after he originally couldn't answer my CC question, I told him to find out the answer.

I need to do rep work from the house.


----------



## hamish (Oct 20, 2010)

hamish said:


> I dont have the pnc here as I am at home, care to fire off the x-torq pnc and I will see if it is even on my order list. Great reps up here, blah, blah,blah x-torq this xtorq that and poof my fall booking order I get good ole regular 372xp's!! I ordered in 20 of them (thinking they were x-torqs) I will find the most recent build week and post it.



Well out of the 20 of them the most recnt build number is 2010 2300421 and all are pnc 965 70 24-51.


----------



## spike60 (Oct 20, 2010)

Point of origin, huh? Nebraska? I wonder if he made that up right then. Gotta respect a guy who can think on his feet I suppose.


----------



## hamish (Oct 20, 2010)

spike60 said:


> Point of origin, huh? Nebraska? I wonder if he made that up right then. Gotta respect a guy who can think on his feet I suppose.



What you never heard of Nebraska, Sweden..........its right beside the Carl Gustav plant! Same place they make the 600cc orange-strato-toilet lid device!

I wish I had more time during the day at work to voice my opinions to my rep and 2 national distribution warehouses/and senior service techs. Five different answers to the same question all the time.........there has to be somebody that has taken the time to learn there job...........the 372xp x-torq is begining the remind me of the 435 vs 440 fiasco.......0.2 more hp.from where the e-series recoild housing or the tool less adjuster............

For Sale 2010 old school 372XP's!


----------



## nicksterdemus (Oct 21, 2010)

"Gotta respect a guy who can think on his feet"

The guy was none too quick and gave all indications of being a shoe-in for Luca Brasi.

"Husqvarna Corleone, I am honored and grateful that you have invited me to purchase an orange wood eater on the day of your daughter's wedding. And I hope their first chainsaw be a masculine chainsaw. I pledge my never-ending loyalty to Husky, Nebraska..."


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 21, 2010)

spike60 said:


> Now that's really interesting. I wonder what would happen if I enter the old product code on web order. I'll let ya know.
> 
> 
> Doesn't work. Automatically superceded up to the X-Torq number.
> ...



I believe the market is the clue, as the XT hasn't appeared anywhere but in the US, afaik!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 21, 2010)

hamish said:


> ....
> 
> The metal ID plate says 372XP serial # 2010 2300265
> 
> ...



If we collected enough of those numbers, with suitable added info, I believe we could get pretty close to either "de-coding" them, or concluding that they are not sufficiently systematic to do that. The very differerent 346 numbers in the quote is not very promising in that respect......


----------



## hamish (Oct 21, 2010)

Any body care to post a pnc for the 372xp x-torq?

This has really got me thinking about things, I have a 2008 353 non-e-tech (no cat muff, no green fuel cap,etc........)has to be something to do with different markets........there must be build sheets to go along with each individual pnc.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 21, 2010)

hamish said:


> Any body care to post a pnc for the 372xp x-torq?
> 
> This has really got me thinking about things, I have a 2008 353 non-e-tech (no cat muff, no green fuel cap,etc........)has to be something to do with different markets........there must be build sheets to go along with each individual pnc.



Over here, we have the choise of cat or no cat, you even have to pay extra if you want the cat versions - of course very few does! 

My old Husky dealer (retiered by now) told me that he had sold *one* saw with a cat in his time, and he ended up changing the cat muffler out for a standard one, on warranty. It was a 242xp, before cat mufflers had anything to do with EPA etc.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 30, 2010)

I just looked through this thread and didn't see a pic of the intake flange without the boot on it. Did I miss it by chance? Anyone have a pic?


----------



## mweba (Nov 30, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I just looked through this thread and didn't see a pic of the intake flange without the boot on it. Did I miss it by chance? Anyone have a pic?



I do on my other computer. Will post it tonight.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 30, 2010)

mweba said:


> I do on my other computer. Will post it tonight.



I actually found it in your thread. It's from the side, but you can see the front of it a little. It shows me what I wanted to know.


----------



## Officer's Match (Nov 30, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I actually found it in your thread. It's from the side, but you can see the front of it a little. It shows me what I wanted to know.



So you gonna' have take a run at an XT372 Brad?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 30, 2010)

Officer's Match said:


> So you gonna' have take a run at an XT372 Brad?



I sure am. See if we can make this bad boy scream


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 30, 2010)

That's why you're selling the 372BB.opcorn:


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 30, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> That's why you're selling the 372BB.opcorn:



No, it's for someone else.


----------



## ChipMonger (Nov 30, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> No, it's for someone else.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bookerdog (Nov 30, 2010)

Ive had one sitting here since the monday before thanksgiving. Been trying to get out in it but, its been snowing ever since. Going to try and get vid up of it running besides a 576, 576auto tune and a 372 71cc.


----------



## Big Saw man (Apr 21, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Got my 372 X-Torq in today, and had to tear it down to see what the heck was going on in there. Haven't run it yet, and Barney34 is coming over to have a look, so we'll put it together and run it later today.
> 
> You really have to take the thing apart to see how they are grabbing the clean air with a single throat carb. Essentially, the throttle plate, choke plate, and a third permanent plate between them, keep the clean air on top, and the fuel/air mix on the bottom. So, in that way, they are sharing the single throat of the carb, which is slightly larger than on the original.
> 
> ...



I see the post I kinda old. I have run saws of all kind for 47 years started at 10 years old. I cut timber for a coal co, had a John Deer dealership selling saws, and had a tree service for 20 years. I just like saws, big saws. I have a 395xp, 385xp, 372xp 65 sp , 55R , 351, 350. on the other side I have 2 660's a 440 and a 044 and a 170. The Huskys out cut the Stihls size for size. I have shut down a lot of big talk in my driveway. I do like the stihls I have. Has a 290 and 361 did not like. Nothing feels in your hands like a 660 or 440. I use them a lot. But I bought my 365 for $125 at a pawn shop it screams. My new go to is a brand new 372xp have run about 5 tanks of gas in it so far. Gets better every time I use it. It smokes the 044 or 440. My friend bought his new 461 stihl up I beat him pretty good. We changed saws and he beat me. The first time I ran it another friend just beat by just a little with a ported 460. I'm looking for him again. The 365, 372 and 385 are bad ass saws. Have not run the new 395 but once.


----------



## ski24501 (Feb 15, 2015)

Old thread but does this mean I didn't just get a 372xp? Did I get something disguised as a 372 that really isn't? I wanted a 440 but they killed that. I'm not trusting of auto tune or M-Tronic that's why I opted for the husky. 372 or not it cuts better than anything else I've run, not that I've run that many saws.


----------



## nmurph (Feb 15, 2015)

Most new 372's sold now are strato saws. They first appeared in 9-2013. Hv calls them a 372 XP X-torq. We refer to them as XT's. They are every bit an XP, and as XP as you can buy from a dealer now. They are rated at 5.6hp vs. 5.3 for the older XP version. They sip a little less fuel but are a few ounces heavier. They do not have the electro-gizmo carbs.


----------

